# The Elite Dis - Archives :P



## WWEDUDE

Join the PotCO (Pirates of the Caribbean Online) Dis Guild. If ye would like to join simply PM me or post. I will send you a guild code, which once you redeem you can join the guild. Also: any members can be in guilds, you don't need to have unlimited access (you only need that to create one). If you request you can also join the Dis Crew, and sail the seven seas with your Dis friends. Any questions can be posted 

Dude


Code to join: *ADHT8999*

How to redeem:
Go to ye sea chest.
Click me hearties at the top.
Click guild on the right hand side.
Click redeem invitation.

Our guild name is currently a default one (Guild#####) I will inform you when a name has been chosen.

Name list: PLEASE POST IF YOU AREN'T HERE.

Cowboys_Girl...Samantha Redsteel
GoofyWaterCoaster...Captain Water Coaster
seaturtledude...Edward Stormeagle
*wwedude...Bill Treasurestealer*
thesupersmartguy...Jason Crestfoote
SnowyJingleBells...O'Snow
Sir_Quikslvr...Sir Quikslvr
PirateEmery...PirateEmery
Silentpedro IGN...Silentpedro


WEBSITE: http://www.theelitedis.co.nr



First Announcement said:


> Over the past few weeks, our guild has become more and more inactive. This is because I have moved onto other games, as have most of our Dis Community. As VMK closed, VMK Dis'sers have moved there own ways, me included. Some members stayed with Pirates, as that proved to be there cup o' tea. I personally have moved onto a very fun game, Neopets, and created a website for this (I learned to create custom layouts shortly have The Elite Dis' website was done ). I don't want to be holding our guild back from reaching it's potential, so today I am passing on The Elite Dis, to LittleMermaidsMom, aka Esmeralda. I have decided this after talking with KrazyPete, Pink, as well as LittleMermaidsMom. Mermaid will be creating a new guild and I will post the code to register everywhere I can (here, our forums, and website). I still don't know what I will be doing with the forums, and website. I will talk with Mermaid about the forums and website, if they do stay, they won't be updated.
> 
> I am sorry I was not able to stay with Pirates. I truly hope you have found your new VMK with Pirates, I haven't, so I have moved on. I wish you all the best, and the best for The Elite Dis'ers.
> 
> _Bringing elite to a whole new level since March 21st 2008,_
> Dude
> 
> See you in VFK, Neopets, Smallworlds, and on Pirates!





Second Announcement said:


> I just got a few more details. Our new guild's name will be The Elite Dis 2. The only thing that will change will be the name under your account name, we are still The Elite Dis. Our website, and our forums will remain, but they will not be updated. I will elect a person to moderator the forums. All officers, if they choose to make the switch over, will remain officers. The invite code is ADHT8999. Please move over to the new guild, asap. Sometime next month the old guild will be deleted, and I will degrade my account to basic. Thank you for wonderful months! I shall never be more than a PM away.
> 
> Dude
> 
> PS: Thanks for being so supportive with this change!


----------



## Mcat

Please send me the code. I dont get on much but it would be fun to hang out with dis peeps!


----------



## WWEDUDE

I have put the invite code in first post, along with how to redeem it. Also, if you want to be apart of the crew and help sail the Shadow Runner (Light Galleon) pm me


----------



## Mcat

I am getting on now.


----------



## Mcat

It kicked me off almost back on again. Stupid cpu.


----------



## WWEDUDE

Thanks snow.he and mcat for helping with the cannons, any other dissers care to join? I probably will go another 20 minutes


----------



## curlee-Q

If any dis pirates ever need any help feel free to pm me. Although I'm already part of an amazing guild (savvy pirates) I am willing to help out my dis friends since I am currently done with the pearl quest and stuck at the boss battle until they release it


----------



## whs_singingrose

can you tell us where you're at if we are already in a guild but want to help you out?


----------



## Mcat

whs_singingrose said:


> can you tell us where you're at if we are already in a guild but want to help you out?


After you put in the code, look at your guild and go to dude.


----------



## curlee-Q

Mcat said:


> After you put in the code, look at your guild and go to dude.



I think she is asking how to meet up with you if your in another guild.

For example meeting in Savada sea near dock in tortuga


----------



## Mcat

ok sorry.


----------



## whs_singingrose

curlee-Q said:


> I think she is asking how to meet up with you if your in another guild.
> 
> For example meeting in Savada sea near dock in tortuga



yeah  that's what I'm asking. Since I'm an officer in another guild I don't want to leave it, but I would love to help you out.


----------



## WWEDUDE

Are you in a crew? If you aren't in a crew I can invite you to mine and allow you to help out on my galleon. I can work out a meeting place if you PM me


----------



## WWEDUDE

Thanks for the fun and gold, hope to see you and more people tomorrow 





ETA: If anyone wants a player card you can get one, just pm me


----------



## WWEDUDE

If anyone wants to sail with us redeem the code


----------



## seaturtledude

I joined the guild . I'm level 8 with basic access right now. I'm a level 4 - cutlass; level 2 - pistol; and level 2 - sailing.


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

seaturtledude said:


> I joined the guild . I'm level 8 with basic access right now. I'm a level 4 - cutlass; level 2 - pistol; and level 2 - sailing.



Welcome to the guild


----------



## seaturtledude

Woot!


----------



## Mcat

seaturtledude said:


> I joined the guild . I'm level 8 with basic access right now. I'm a level 4 - cutlass; level 2 - pistol; and level 2 - sailing.



Welcome!


----------



## seaturtledude

Mcat said:


> Welcome!


 Thanks!


----------



## Renpener

I would have loved to join you guys if this started like 4 months ago.

I'm level 25 (or 26, I forgot lol) and am already in a guild. I've become friends with people in this guild, so I don't think I'm going to leave it.

I'd love to meet up with you guys though and add all of you onto my friends list


----------



## Cardinal

Yeah, is this still an active guild?


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

Cardinal said:


> Yeah, is this still an active guild?



I'm pretty sure it is


----------



## cowboys_girl

I'm on POTCO but I'm already in an awesome guild, love them, can't leave.  If I had known earlier I could have included my second pirate in this guild, but now both are in the same one.  One is level 27 and the other is 30, so yeah I've been at it a little while.   

My Lvl 30 pirate is done with boss battle so maybe I can catch some of you on and help you out.  Nothing else to do with her right now but kill stuff.

-Stacey


----------



## seaturtledude

Renpener said:


> I would have loved to join you guys if this started like 4 months ago.
> 
> I'm level 25 (or 26, I forgot lol) and am already in a guild. I've become friends with people in this guild, so I don't think I'm going to leave it.
> 
> I'd love to meet up with you guys though and add all of you onto my friends list



Cool, penny. Pm me when your on Potco


----------



## marcm

i joined it only shows npcs as the guildmaster and that


----------



## WWEDUDE

As the news of VMK closing unfolds we will try to keep this guild active. Our dis friendships wont be lossed. If dis closes this section of dis, then I will make a post in the community boards.


Keep fighting it! 
Dude


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

My temp title is Pirate..

I joined the guild


----------



## seaturtledude

Cool. I just leveled up! I'm Level 9.. almost a level 5  cutlass.


----------



## supermonkey

i would join but i already have one sorry


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

Who is Edward Stormeagle?


----------



## seaturtledude

Me - Seaturtledude. From the looks of it we now have 7 members.


----------



## seaturtledude

I got unlimited access! You all should join Goofy and I sometime, we were sinking EITC ships tonight.


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

I should be back on pirates once I get my computer back


----------



## seaturtledude

Cool!


----------



## seaturtledude

Level 11. Ship: Light Frigate. Weapons: Voodoo Doll Lv.4; Cutlass Lv.5; Pistol Lv.3


----------



## Sir_Quikslvr

Arrr Sir_Quikslvr has joined the guild!


----------



## seaturtledude

That's great!


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

seaturtledude said:


> That's great!



YOU STINK SEA!

Lol

Im jealous of your power


----------



## WWEDUDE

Haha, gotta love random names, I am Bill Treasurestealer. Remember the first post has info on how to join


----------



## seaturtledude

GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> YOU STINK SEA!
> 
> Lol
> 
> Im jealous of your power



LOL. Lv. 11 . 

By the way: Are we going to get a name?


----------



## thesupersmartguy

I tried to log on and the site was closed for maintenance.


----------



## seaturtledude

Thinking about joining the guild?


----------



## WWEDUDE

I can't for the live of me pass the "Handkerchief from EITC" task.


----------



## Iris

WWEDUDE said:


> I can't for the live of me pass the "Handkerchief from EITC" task.



I can relate, I have killed at least 3 EITC officers/thugs and each time "no handkercheif found here".  Ugh.


----------



## threeboysmom

WWEDUDE said:


> I can't for the live of me pass the "Handkerchief from EITC" task.



UH OH!!

That's the quest I am on now 

If Cruise can't do it, Pinky certainly can't...


----------



## seaturtledude

If you guys like I could help. I'll injure some high level EITC officers and you guys could finish them off.


----------



## cowboys_girl

Okay my higher level of the two pirates joined the guild.  I'm on now but my pirate is AFK and being attacked with friend requests.  If anyone needs anything just say where.

-Stacey


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

threeboysmom said:


> UH OH!!
> 
> That's the quest I am on now
> 
> If Cruise can't do it, Pinky certainly can't...



I keep beating them and no handkerchief...

We need a POTC to DIS list


----------



## WWEDUDE

GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> I keep beating them and no handkerchief...
> 
> We need a POTC to DIS list



Me and goofy just got the handkerchief 


Please quote this list and add your name:

Bill Treasurestealer...WWEDUDE


----------



## cowboys_girl

I'm just going to add me in the quote...

-Stacey


WWEDUDE said:


> Me and goofy just got the handkerchief
> 
> 
> Please quote this list and add your name:
> 
> Bill Treasurestealer...WWEDUDE
> Samantha Redsteel...Cowboys_Girl


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

Cowboys_Girl...Samantha Redsteel
GoofyWaterCoaster...Captain Water Coaster
seaturtledude...Edward Stormeagle

Might want to edit these into first post


----------



## thesupersmartguy

Just got on and found my name.

Jason Crestfoote


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

SnowyJingleBells.. O'Snow (Still waiting for my computer)


----------



## seaturtledude

Our guild just keeps growing and growing! By the way, I can now teleport to Port Royal!


----------



## WWEDUDE

http://disney.go.com/dxd/index.html?channel=96099

I invite you all to set up your account on this, it is very handy. For example there are gadgets on the side (you must click the arrow) and these include the guild gadget (which would already be on screen) if you open it up you will find a list of Guild Events, if you like the event planned "aye" it, if not "nay" it, I posted the same event twice by accident, so one event is set to be canceled. But check it out because our first event is 1 hour after opening (VMK). Please ask any questions about Disney XD. 


Dude


----------



## seaturtledude

I've already done it  

Guild Event: Come plunder gold with Edward Stormeagle and my Light Frigate! 

When: 3-6EST (When I'll be online) 

I'll see how big of a response we get to this and we can start it up! Yesterday, Samantha, Water Coaster, Treasure Stealer, and myself plundered a great share of riches from just sinking a few ships on WWEDUDE's light galleon.


----------



## WWEDUDE

I will be there at 3 sharp sea. I had to get up at 5:30 EST so I have been doing some quests.


----------



## cowboys_girl

seaturtledude said:


> I've already done it
> 
> Guild Event: Come plunder gold with Edward Stormeagle and my Light Frigate!
> 
> When: 3-6EST (When I'll be online)
> 
> I'll see how big of a response we get to this and we can start it up! Yesterday, Samantha, Water Coaster, Treasure Stealer, and myself plundered a great share of riches from just sinking a few ships on WWEDUDE's light galleon.




I would come help you guys out, but on the DXD alert it says 1:00am PDT, which obviously is not right, that was in the middle of the night.  If it starts at 3:00pm EST then that is 12:00pm (noon) PDT.  Okay so yeah I can probably do it depending on what time you mean, LOL.

-Stacey


----------



## WWEDUDE

Anyone planning on sailing now? If not I will just cancel that event.


----------



## seaturtledude

I'm logging on right now.


----------



## WDWLIGHTNINGZ

I'm gonna join the guild. 

WDWLIGHTNINGZ - Lightningz


----------



## thesupersmartguy

I will sail.


----------



## WWEDUDE

Me and sea got like 400 gold in one pillage. I will be adding events tonight to the XD page. 


Also I have elected the first officer of the Dis Guild, which would be Sea.


----------



## seaturtledude

Hmm. I'm going to head over to the XD site now. Just a note Notoriety 13 now woot.


----------



## WWEDUDE

seaturtledude said:


> Hmm. I'm going to head over to the XD site now. Just a note Notoriety 13 now woot.



Woot congrats, I at least broke double-digits


----------



## WWEDUDE

Sorry guys, me computer froze, not even going to both getting back on I have to go soon, good luck


----------



## WDWLIGHTNINGZ

Np, thanks for helping me out! 

I had to get off anyway.


----------



## seaturtledude

I'll probably be back on later tonight. (9EST?)


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

Thanks Dude! I got 800 coins from that trek


----------



## Cardinal

Is anyone on right now?  My pirate is Sven Hullwrecker, lv. 3.


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

supersmartguy and I are

please join the guild cardinal


----------



## seaturtledude

I'm logging in right now.


----------



## cowboys_girl

I'm about to get on, if no one is around though I'll probably log my other pirate on instead.  Samantha will be on for a little while though.

-Stacey


----------



## DanMedix

I'll be logging in tomorrow when I get off work!  My main guy is Dann-Jacques La Puette (lv22).  If nothing else, you can't miss the name (long story behind it).


----------



## cowboys_girl

Do we have a guild server/ocean yet?  Just a thought, it works well because then you have a better chance of running into other members, or even non-members that read this thread instead of having to come back here and see where people are.  My other pirate;s guild always plays on Martinaba for example.  Usually the more often the server is quiet the better, so one in the middle or bottom of the list.

-Stacey


----------



## seaturtledude

DanMedix said:


> I'll be logging in tomorrow when I get off work!  My main guy is Dann-Jacques La Puette (lv22).  If nothing else, you can't miss the name (long story behind it).


Great! Thinking about joining the guild?  


cowboys_girl said:


> Do we have a guild server/ocean yet?  Just a thought, it works well because then you have a better chance of running into other members, or even non-members that read this thread instead of having to come back here and see where people are.  My other pirate;s guild always plays on Martinaba for example.  Usually the more often the server is quiet the better, so one in the middle or bottom of the list.
> 
> -Stacey



I'm not quite sure. It can be arranged for the DIS guild to get a server, I think we just have to discuss it with WWEDUDE. We also need a name.


----------



## WWEDUDE

cowboys_girl said:


> Do we have a guild server/ocean yet?  Just a thought, it works well because then you have a better chance of running into other members, or even non-members that read this thread instead of having to come back here and see where people are.  My other pirate;s guild always plays on Martinaba for example.  Usually the more often the server is quiet the better, so one in the middle or bottom of the list.
> 
> -Stacey





seaturtledude said:


> I'm not quite sure. It can be arranged for the DIS guild to get a server, I think we just have to discuss it with WWEDUDE. We also need a name.



I think that would be a great idea, I know we did briefly talk about it before. Just post a server, I probably would perfer a quite one. We could even play on Martinaba, doesn't matter. 

Also, I started a bit work on the guild website, which I think would be easier to use then the xd page, if you have any suggestions on something you would like to see on the website, please pm me.


----------



## seaturtledude

Guild website would be a great idea! I'll probably be on from 3:30 - 6:30. (I have to do homework now @_@). Then from 9:30-?.


----------



## WDWLIGHTNINGZ

The guild website is a great idea! I was gonna recommend one because as me being from the UK - am unable to access DXD US. I also can't get unlimited access for POTCO. !!!!


----------



## seaturtledude

Arg. Lightning, I hope you are still planning on playing


----------



## WDWLIGHTNINGZ

I was but as I said above, I can't.

Stupid thing only accepts US & Canada (I think) residents.  They're bringing out a version in the UK in a few months but I doubt i'd be able to connect with you guys.


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

Dude, are you going to use Freewebs for the website?


----------



## seaturtledude

I believe pirates online released a "fan kit" for pirates site builders.


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

Woot!


----------



## seaturtledude

Hey guys anyone online or planning to go online? I was thinking we can do a serious raid of Navy ships this afternoon or tonight to get a huge haul of cargo. I'll be on in about 15 minutes.


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

im on now

your frigate?


----------



## seaturtledude

Yeah, probably. I'll be on in 10 minutes.


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

seaturtledude said:


> Yeah, probably. I'll be on in 10 minutes.



OK. I'll work on my level to kill the flytrap

Could you also help with that?


----------



## seaturtledude

Ya. My stupid wi-fi on my laptop keeps disconnecting, I'm going to restart my computer..


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

ouchies

try tone.in the internet company to see if there is a problem, or is it just the lag.top?


----------



## supermonkey

i'll join i guess untill my friend comes back this summer


----------



## WDWLIGHTNINGZ

Heya! I'm getting on now - could use some help defeating the EITC soldiers.


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

We will defeat flag ships of the EITC

There are EITC peeps on there


----------



## WWEDUDE

GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> Dude, are you going to use Freewebs for the website?


Nope 


seaturtledude said:


> I believe pirates online released a "fan kit" for pirates site builders.



Hmm, I should look into that. Hopefully I can show a preview of the site sometime soon @_@


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

Yep

Our own pirate site would be great!


----------



## Cardinal

I can't make any guarantees, but I can be on anywhere from 6-9 PM EST.


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

Ok no rush

we are plundering on dude's frigate currently


----------



## seaturtledude

Hey everyone, I'm planning to get on now, my laptop seems to be functioning. I'll be on from 7-9. Then 9:30-?. (I'm watching The Office in between). We can do some serious plundering!


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

WE ARE THE ELITE DIS NOW!

wootastic


----------



## seaturtledude

Woot. Time for a change in the thread title name?


----------



## cowboys_girl

Just out of curiosity is anyone west coast besides me?  I tend to log on after dinner and there are no guild members on  .  No biggie, I was just wanting to know.

-Stacey


----------



## seaturtledude

Tomorrow night and all next week I'll be on around your time.


----------



## seaturtledude

Hey guys- today I'll be on around 6pm-? EST today, because I've got school then A few friends and I are hanging out. I'll be back around 6, like I said, and we can plunder some Navy ships/ work on your quests or what ever. I'm planning on staying online probably all night? Idk, I'll just see how it goes. Anyways- I hope all of you "Elite Dis" Members have a great day and see you tonight!


----------



## WWEDUDE

^Here is a logo for the guild, more graphics will be coming out when the site does, use this anyway you want. 

Note: Top logo's background is plain white, the bottom logo's background isn't plain white, it is the color of Dis' background.


Also, I know a lot of people were wondering what the site will look like. Here is a preview of the site. Remember, that's only a preview, there is text on the site .

ETA: Some time tonight I will post the link to the preview website, which will include a contact us page, a home/info page, and a other page (which will include logos, toolbar, etc.).


----------



## teal-drop

cowboys_girl said:


> Just out of curiosity is anyone west coast besides me?  I tend to log on after dinner and there are no guild members on  .  No biggie, I was just wanting to know.
> 
> -Stacey



I am  then again I saw you last night  im Fierce Pirate


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

Looks gread dude!

Whats our color? blue?


----------



## seaturtledude

It's great to see the guild grow like this. The site looks awesome dude!


----------



## supermonkey

great group your all are great


----------



## WWEDUDE

GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> Looks gread dude!
> 
> Whats our color? blue?


Thanks, we don't have a color, I just used a skin from another site I own.


seaturtledude said:


> It's great to see the guild grow like this. The site looks awesome dude!



Thank ye 


Drum roll please, here is the preview site:
http://theelitedis.co.nr

So far there is only two pages, that are visible at least. We will keep the preview site up until I finish the rest of it. Please post, pm, or email (by contact us) any comments you may have.

Enjoy!
(I won't be on much tonight guys, sorry )


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

What does NR stand for? Is it some country (similar to co.uk)?


----------



## WDWLIGHTNINGZ

It's not a country, it's just a free redirect URL - better & shorter than the subdomain you would have gotten if WWEDUDE hadn't gone for the .co.nr url.


----------



## WWEDUDE

WDWLIGHTNINGZ said:


> It's not a country, it's just a free redirect URL - better & shorter than the subdomain you would have gotten if WWEDUDE hadn't gone for the .co.nr url.



Yes, as it is just a small dis guild, there is no need for a .com . But you never know what can be on the horizon if we do grow it more of the Dis Community.


NOTE: Coding was mixed up between Contact Us and Preview page. I am sorry, I will be fixing the preview page. It should be done very soon.


----------



## seaturtledude

Can you not put "Seaturtledude" on the site? Just Edward Stormeagle? Thanks!


----------



## WWEDUDE

seaturtledude said:


> Can you not put "Seaturtledude" on the site? Just Edward Stormeagle? Thanks!



Sure, when I get around to all that stuff 

Also some small updates:

The front page has been changed, so the well image doesn't go as much off the bottom of the page.
The bottom of the contact us page has been given a nice little image rotator, with all the banners from my new kit for PotCO Fan Sites.


----------



## seaturtledude

WWEDUDE said:


> Sure, when I get around to all that stuff
> 
> Also some small updates:
> 
> The front page has been changed, so the well image doesn't go as much off the bottom of the page.
> The bottom of the contact us page has been given a nice little image rotator, with all the banners from my new kit for PotCO Fan Sites.



Thanks! The site is looking really nice! I'll probably be on for most of the night out plundering. I'm trying to save up for a frigate so we can go after bigger ships and get bigger cargo, etc. So far I have 3000 gold in 3 days, I'm hoping to get at least 1500-2000 tonight. If you guys see me out on the ocean, you're free to come along and take down some Navy ships!


----------



## WWEDUDE

I probably wont get on tonight, hopefully some tomorrow. Good luck pillaging all


----------



## seaturtledude

Thanks!


----------



## Pirate-Emery

Arrr, PirateEmery be sailing with ye now!


----------



## seaturtledude

Nice to see you in the game Pirateemery! I believe we now have about 22 members! That's amazing! Just an update - Notoriety 15; Voodoo-7; Cutlass-7;Pistol-4;Dagger-3; Light Frigate.


----------



## hackettdude

yay i joined the guild
ill be getting unlimited access if i like the game too.
where do i find navy soldiers btw?


----------



## WWEDUDE

hackettdude said:


> yay i joined the guild
> ill be getting unlimited access if i like the game too.
> where do i find navy soldiers btw?



Navy Soldiers can be found on Navy Flag Ships (when you board them), a lot can be found on Fort Charles in Port Royal (facing the water on PR, its on the far right side), another great place is Thieves Den in Tortuga.


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

I got my computer back  Should be on later


----------



## Peri

I am in another great guild, but I recommend you start a thread with just guild names in it - we did this and it helps a lot!

For example


       VMK name                  -               Pirate name

        Peri                                          Peri Brownsword


Just have one person keep track and keep editing the top post to reflect everyone, that way you can find each other easier, plus hook up with other VMK'ers who are also DIS who play pirates.


----------



## seaturtledude

We'll keep it in mind Peri!


----------



## WWEDUDE

I can easily do that in first post, I will put down the ones we started, then people can just post to add on.


----------



## seaturtledude

Hmm. I'm here. I'll probably be on for a little bit now then more this afternoon. I can't be on for some of the time because of a barbeque. But then I'll be on later tonight.


----------



## Pirate-Emery

Has anyone had the weird lag glitch where the Navy soldier's bayonet stabs can hit you from twenty feet away?

If I wanted to fight Sephiroth, I'd play Crisis Core or Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## seaturtledude

I'm not so sure that's a glitch. But yes - I've had that happen to me.


----------



## amazingsuperpixie

I have recently joined the PotCO DIS Guild.  My name on there is Pics because they didn't approve amazingsuperpixie.  I have seen a couple of you on there, but not many of you know me I don't think lol.


----------



## seaturtledude

I have seen you a few times, didn't know who it is. Welcome to the guild!


----------



## seaturtledude

Ah, no one has been on like all today, to busy questing, eh? I'll be on for maybe an hour or so now if anyone else is on, we can plunder some Navy ships or whatever. If not I'll see all of you later.


----------



## Pirate-Emery

seaturtledude said:


> Ah, no one has been on like all today, to busy questing, eh? I'll be on for maybe an hour or so now if anyone else is on, we can plunder some Navy ships or whatever. If not I'll see all of you later.



I'm up for it!


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

I'm on until around VMK opens


----------



## seaturtledude

Pirate-Emery said:


> I'm up for it!


 That was wicked funny last night, the only time I see guild members is at 3am , but we got some nice cargo. Who's up for it again tonight? Actually I'll probably be on..


----------



## Sir_Quikslvr

im going to be on maybe late at night.
btw dude, Sir_Quikslvr is Sir Quikslvr


----------



## WWEDUDE

Sorry I haven't been able to get on much, I have been busy, and on top of that working on the website.


----------



## seaturtledude

Sir_Quikslvr said:


> im going to be on maybe late at night.
> btw dude, Sir_Quikslvr is Sir Quikslvr


 Heh, cool, I'll probably be on late tonight to, depending on how tired I am. I'm online now if anyone wants to take down some Navy ships


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

Are you logging now?

I dont see you on


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

I'm on now


----------



## seaturtledude

I'm logging in now


----------



## seaturtledude

Someone go online lol, I'm running around without mateys to get treasure with!


----------



## the_jedi_master

I asked.
Im Hoping to be Jedi Master Fisto!


----------



## seaturtledude

You online now, I am! I'm ready to plunder some Navy ships if anyone else wants to join!


----------



## the_jedi_master

Too tired! Maybe another time.


----------



## seaturtledude

LOL, I know I play POTCO to much


----------



## Sir_Quikslvr

im logging in now


----------



## seaturtledude

*Update:*
*Notoriety*: 17
*Voodoo*: 11 
*Cutlass*: 8 
*Sailing*: 8 
*Cannon*: 4 
*Pistol*: 3 

And we also have a shiny new _*FRIGATE*_ to  sail through the oceans, woot!


----------



## KrazyPete

Getting my sailing level up is a complete mystery to me. I think I've been stuck at 50 points in level one forever. I have no idea how to improve that score.


----------



## Sir_Quikslvr




----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

seaturtledude said:


> *Update:*
> *Notoriety*: 17
> *Voodoo*: 11
> *Cutlass*: 8
> *Sailing*: 8
> *Cannon*: 4
> *Pistol*: 3
> 
> And we also have a shiny new _*FRIGATE*_ to  sail through the oceans, woot!



Wootastic! Frigates are huge!

Now for the War Galleon and War Frigate

I can only dream how big those are


----------



## ShadowKittyKat

I'm putting Tornado, my other pirate, in the guild. She's level 22 right now


----------



## Sir_Quikslvr

Hope to see you all there! I will be on later at night lol


----------



## WWEDUDE

Hello all,
I know I have not been active, doing quests for myself then for some friends. But I updated our website, there will be a contest (every page does, or should have a banner in upper right hand corner) for a new officer. The link will take you to a coming soon page, just check that page for any news on this contest.

Dude


----------



## Sir_Quikslvr

awesome Dude! Looking forward to it.
When you get a chance you can add me to the first post.

Sir_Quikslvr is Sir Quikslvr


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

Wow, looking great dude


----------



## seaturtledude

ShadowKittyKat said:


> I'm putting Tornado, my other pirate, in the guild. She's level 22 right now


 Woot! Always good to have new guild members


----------



## Sir_Quikslvr

im logging in now


----------



## seaturtledude

I'll probably be on from 9-12 if anyone else is online and wants to go plundering or what ever.


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

I'm on right now, trying to get a handkerchief


----------



## seaturtledude

Hmm, I'm really considering logging in now or in a half hour. You'll probably see me on now.


----------



## Sir_Quikslvr

Well im logging in now just for 10 minutes


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

Thanks turtle


----------



## seaturtledude

SnowyJingleBells said:


> Thanks turtle


No problem!


----------



## seaturtledude

Hey everyone, I'm logging in right now if anyone else is online


----------



## seaturtledude

Calling all Elite Dis Members! Log on more, hehe. Tea, Fierce-Pirate, Cake, and I have been having a splendid time plundering cargo from Navy ships but you never log on hehe ! I have room for 10 on my Frigate, so don't be shy, come online and get some gold with us!


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

Sorry sea

Ive been questing


----------



## seaturtledude

Haha  No big deal.


----------



## WWEDUDE

Hello all,
I have been doing what-not, with VMK, and the site. But  Sea is in charge whenever I am not on Pirates. Just think of him as the Guild Master when I am not around. I will be working on that contest, which will most likely be trivia, because I want my officers to know about PotCO. 

These are the officers spots open:


			
				The Elite Dis Webpage said:
			
		

> What's a Creative Officer?
> A Creative Officer works on making fun, mostly offline (off Pirates Online). They will work with me (Dude) to create ideas, anything from contests to website design. You won't create pages, or code, just ideas.
> 
> What's a Pillaging Officer?
> A Pillaging Officer hosts various Pillaging Missions on their ship. You will contact me (Dude) and set up a basic schedule for your events. You must unlimited access, pillaging on a light sloop wont be much fun.
> 
> What's a Quester Officer?
> A Quester Officer helps with quests. It is recommended you have a high level pirate for this. More details on this Officer coming soon.



Stay tuned for some very exciting new features, and perhaps some news.

Dude


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

I would love the Creative job


Are we still going to have the contest?


----------



## Sir_Quikslvr

cool! Is the prize of the contest any of those officer spots?
lol the creative job is awesome


----------



## WWEDUDE

Ok, the contest page will be up shortly. Keep checking homepage for more info.


----------



## WWEDUDE

The Apply For Officer part of the site is now complete. Simply follow anyone of the three links (rofl) on the home page. You can find it in the navigation, clicking the apply today button, or in recent news. I suggest you to apply. Me (and hopefully Sea) will be looking through the forms. We (me and hopefully Sea) will get back to you with a response, either why we can't accept you, or if we think you have the stuff we might ask you a few questions. Don't get down if you don't get to be a officer, there is always two other officer types, and we will be looking for more and more officers as our guild grows.

Reminder: http://TheEliteDis.co.nr


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

Sheesh dont even read mine 

It sounded like a 2-year-old wrote it


----------



## WWEDUDE

GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> Sheesh dont even read mine
> 
> It sounded like a 2-year-old wrote it



I haven't read it yet, but I will be sure to right now, teehee!


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

Mine probably sucked


----------



## WWEDUDE

Just read Goofy's and Snow.he's. Very impressed with both of you, you both really bring totally different things to the table. I will start sending out emails sometime tomorrow. Also I changed my mind, I didn't think you should "win" and council spot, but earn it. I change my mind as I go, that's how I roll.


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

WWEDUDE said:


> Just read Goofy's and Snow.he's. Very impressed with both of you, you both really bring totally different things to the table. I will start sending out emails sometime tomorrow. Also I changed my mind, I didn't think you should "win" and council spot, but earn it. I change my mind as I go, that's how I roll.



Mine didn't suck?


----------



## LittleMermaidsMom

Hi Dude,

I sent in my applications too.... let me know if you have any questions for me


----------



## seaturtledude

What's my position name? LOL, I want a *beastly* name .


----------



## WWEDUDE

seaturtledude said:


> What's my position name? LOL, I want a *beastly* name .



Elite Officer in Charge of Doom and Awesomeness 




Or... mostly all three. But that doesn't sound good @_@



Mermaid - Impressive submission!


In other news, I fixed some small things with the site:
-Fixed the messed up latest news box, added date.
-Removed latest news box from contact us page.


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

Site looks great


----------



## seaturtledude

*Elite Officer in Charge of Doom and Awesomeness * YEEEAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! Just what I was looking for! xD


----------



## WWEDUDE

I have decided on the officers with the help of Sea. We are still take submissions, but those will be stored until the time we will take new officers. Depending on submissions and new members that could be 1 week - 1 month. The choices will be placed on a new staff member page, which will be out soon! Apply for officer will remain on navigation but removed from upper-right. Thank you to all who applied!


----------



## seaturtledude

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## WWEDUDE

Thanks to all who applied. The site has been updated, the top-right image will be changed very soon. We also picked one first mate, who wont be a actual officer, but more of a "consultant". Keep sending in those submissions! Starting now we will start emailing all new submissions. All of those who got chosen as full officers (not first mate, sorry) will get their Officer rank in-game shortly.  (Besides Mermaid, I don't know her PotCO title). 

Congrats to those who made it!

Dude

ETA: I finished the top-right corner image. It wouldn't update so I had to change to script, so they was a few bugs, mostly destroying the entire About Us page by removing a "<style>" tag. All those bugs should be fixed, if you see any please use the contact us page (if it isn't destroyed ) or PM me.


----------



## Pirate-Emery

I have yet to see the new ship, Eddie. How's the bigger ship treating you?  




Anyone gonna be on in a couple hours?


----------



## seaturtledude

Pirate-Emery said:


> I have yet to see the new ship, Eddie. How's the bigger ship treating you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone gonna be on in a couple hours?



The ships been treating me fine  I'm logging in right now if you feel like plundering!


----------



## WWEDUDE

Alright mates, do me a favor. Go to contact us, and request one feature/page/etc. you want to see on the site. I want to get started on some great new stuff for the site, but I want your opinions.

Dude


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

SnowyJingleBells said:


> Mine didn't suck?



Mine was worse  

OMG I MADE 2ND MAN! Did nobody else sign up?

Also, I can be a dummy if anyone is finding the handkerchief so they don't attack you


----------



## seaturtledude

Sorry about my delay in logging on...  I'll be on in a moment.


----------



## Sir_Quikslvr

Am I late to apply?


----------



## WWEDUDE

Sir_Quikslvr said:


> Am I late to apply?



Never to late, you can still apply. I will get back to you with a e-mail once I get it, saying if you are accepted.


----------



## WWEDUDE

After a idea from Goofy. I will start work on a Trivia page. I have me creative department working on it . Hopefully this will be the first of many new features from our Creative Officer, and Creative First Mate. Any comments/ideas/suggestions for this new site please send it to me. 
Dude


----------



## seaturtledude

Ah, PotCo froze on me >_< time to restart my computer, @_@. I'll be on in 5 minutes !


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

Sir_Quikslvr said:


> Am I late to apply?



No and you will take me out!


----------



## Pirate-Emery

Where are the Wildwoods again?


----------



## Sir_Quikslvr

Tortuga. You can exit the thieves den to get there i think
http://disneysonlineworlds.com/index.php/Tortuga


----------



## Pirate-Emery

Found it...

I'm just having issues finding Undead Witchdoctors...


----------



## WWEDUDE

Check the website for our new Trivia page!  Thanks to Goofy for the idea, part of the Creative Team. Also Contact Us has gotten some changes:
-Dis Name now required
-Trivia Answer is now a choice for contacting us


Good Luck!


----------



## Sir_Quikslvr

awesome!
Great idea, Goofy!


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

Thank you, thank you

Who is submitting the riddles? I have a few good ones

Edit: Oh its trivia

Couldn't remember what I suggested 

Great name idea, Dude


----------



## WWEDUDE

Well Goofy I think you did suggest Trivia, but I changed it a bit. The thing with applying is we can have a unlimited number of Creative First Mates, those aren't labeled as Officers in-game. Then I am hoping to have 3 total Questing & Pillaging Officer, and we will start having events, so they will be like "hosts". More info on in-game events very soon!


----------



## LittleMermaidsMom

Pirate-Emery said:


> Found it...
> 
> I'm just having issues finding Undead Witchdoctors...



Go into the graveyard in Tortuga... if you go to the left of the graveyard, there will be a little archway through the trees.. you can find undead witchdoctors in there.


Thanks for the election to the officer position!  My pirate name is Esmerelda Lockmorgan.  If you need any help with the quests and/or pillaging, let me know.. I'm usually on in the evenings, but can be available at other times if needed.


----------



## WWEDUDE

I just added our event box, right below recent news, on the main page only. Hope some people can join Mermaid/Esmerelda for her Pillage/Quest help session!


----------



## seaturtledude

I'll join


----------



## seaturtledude

Hey all, hoping to see some of you at Esmeralda's event! I'm logging in right now, so if any of you need help defeating an enemy or getting an item for a quest, just ask, I'm glad to help


----------



## SilentPedro

I'll join mateys


----------



## SilentPedro

Ok, I'm in.

In game name = Silentpedro


----------



## Pirate-Emery

No one's online...

Looks like I'm forced to battle evil Navymen on my own...


----------



## seaturtledude

The event ended at 12:30EST Emery @_@. Hehe, jk, sorry I wasn't online, I was feeling a bit tired .


----------



## seaturtledude

Hey DIS guildmembers.... I'm logging in right now if anyone wants to hang out


----------



## WWEDUDE

Hope you all had fun. Well after discussing very briefly with Sea we have some plans for our feature. Which will include a huge new feature! That feature will start around the closing of VMK. But we will continue to have new features, starting quite soon! Including a newsletter, more stuff like the new trivia page, and a few tricks up my sleeve. New features will be posted on Dis as well as the News box on the left of the first page. In other news events that have passed (like Esmereldas) will be striked on the first page, for one day after the event. After one day it will be removed. I don't know if another event is planned for tonight, keep checking the site.


----------



## seaturtledude

*Update*: 
Notoriety: 20 

Hey all, I'm working on my grenade quest! The problem is, whenever I search the boxes in Kingshead, I always get attacked by a Veteran. If some of our high-level guildmembers are online tonight, would you mind defeating some enemies while I search the boxes? Thanks! -- 

Edward Stormeagle


----------



## ShadowKittyKat

seaturtledude said:


> *Update*:
> Notoriety: 20
> 
> Hey all, I'm working on my grenade quest! The problem is, whenever I search the boxes in Kingshead, I always get attacked by a Veteran. If some of our high-level guildmembers are online tonight, would you mind defeating some enemies while I search the boxes? Thanks! --
> 
> Edward Stormeagle



Sea if you're on now I'll get my main to come help.  Give me a time and server.  The best anyone can do is try to figure out who will get aggravated when you search the boxes and attune them all while you search.


----------



## seaturtledude

Thanks again, shadow, but I found them all. Did you know that you can search the same boxes like multiple times if you come back to the island at different times?


----------



## WWEDUDE

Want a limited edition avatar? Well for a limited time you can, just by submitting some ideas! Heres what you have to do:
- Go to the contact us page (theelitedis.co.nr)
- Submit one suggestion (or more) for our site, it can be a contest, feature,page, etc.
- You must send it in from 10 PM EST 4/25 - 10 PM EST 4/26.

Help us be a better site and get something in return!


----------



## SilentPedro

I'm posting again in case you missed the other post.

Silentpedro IGN = Silentpedro


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

If anyone wants to help me, I'm stuck on the arrest warrant


----------



## whs_singingrose

SnowyJingleBells said:


> If anyone wants to help me, I'm stuck on the arrest warrant



why didn't you tell me earlier? I can get on tomorrow and help you Snow.he


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

whs_singingrose said:


> why didn't you tell me earlier? I can get on tomorrow and help you Snow.he



Okays


----------



## seaturtledude

Update: Finally got my explosive weapon ability. Finally, that quest is impossible!  Thanks to Shadow and PirateEmery for all their help!


----------



## seaturtledude

Hey all just a message. Later this morning 10am(EST)-? I'll be online if anyone wants to come plunder!


----------



## cowboys_girl

Wow!  A lot has happened!!  First I want to say I am so super sorry that I haven't been around.  I was out of town basically from last Friday the 18th until late last night.  Samantha will be back on ready and willing to help whoever needs it tomorrow.  If no one from the guild or my friends list is around I will likely log my other pirate on and work on her quests for awhile.  However I will check here periodically to see if anyone needs anything.  Anyway, hooray for the site and congrats to the officers, and another yay for all the new members!!

-Stacey

Here's my stats update since I noticed someone else was doing it:

Notoriety: 31
Cutlass: 17
Pistol: 17
Dagger: 17
Grenade: 10
Doll: 19
Staff: 12
Cannon: 21
Sailing: 9 (can you tell I'm not a fan)

Ships: Frigate, Sloop

Black Pearl Quest: Complete


----------



## WWEDUDE

Ok, you still have about twelve hours to submit those ideas. I would normally go to the Creative Office, but I want ideas from every Dis member. I will start sending out some e-mails to comments I got, since 10 EST PM yesterday. If you get a email that means you will get your avatar, sometime within the weekend hopefully. If you don't get a email by tonight, PM me. 

Dude


----------



## seaturtledude

As dude said.. Get submiting guild peeps! WOOOTT. Anyways, I'm logging in now


----------



## seaturtledude

Hey all - I'm planning on logging in later tonight if anyone wants to do some plundering! I now have a frigate and a galleon for us to use, depends if you want to take down bigger ships or have more cargo, its your choice. Also, if anyone joining us has bigger ships (war frigate/galleon) your welcome to use those to. Thanks! --

Sea (Edward Stormeagle)


----------



## WWEDUDE

Submissions are now closed for the "Site Improvement Project" are now closed. Avatars will be sent via PM starting tomorrow until Monday night. Emails saying
you will get a avatar will be sent tomorrow.


----------



## seaturtledude

Woot! Congrats to all of you DIS Guilders who sent in requests! We really do appreciate it . Anyways- 
*Notoriety:* 21 
*Cutlass*: 8 
*Voodoo Doll*: 14 
*Pistol*: 5 
*Dagger*: 4 
*Grenades*: 8 
*Ships*: Crimson Hawk (*Frigate*); Scarlet Swan (*Galleon*); Scarlet Swan (*Light Frigate*)


----------



## seaturtledude

Logging in now


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

seaturtledude said:


> Logging in now



Me too


----------



## seaturtledude

This thread needs a bump.


----------



## seaturtledude

Don't want to lose this thread, Bump! Logging in now, btw


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

Up for some plundering Sea?


----------



## seaturtledude

Sorry goofy - wasn't on when you posted. I'll be online late tomorrow afternoon though


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

ok np


----------



## seaturtledude

Logging in now


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

Have to go now

Working on the prize for the trivia game too


----------



## WWEDUDE

Well I very briefly talked to Sea, and we have a idea in lets call it "Alpha Stage". It's just a idea but, if we follow through with it we will be having the biggest update to the site, perhaps bigger than the site itself. Stay tuned for more info! 



GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> Working on the prize for the trivia game too



Goofy, is that for T.E.D. Trivia? If so snow.he already did that.


----------



## seaturtledude

Yup, this update is in fact, very big, if it carries through. Keep checking the site


----------



## seaturtledude

*Game Update!* New weapons have been added to the game for unlimited access players! Including: Fine Cutlass, Cotello Dagger, Pirate Voodoo Doll, Harrow Voodoo Staff, and the Heavy Tri-barrel Pistol! These weapons will experience faster reload rates, and new special effects! Unlimited access players be on the look out for these quests. 

Anyways - I'm logging in now!


----------



## WWEDUDE

Yes, looking forward to those new weapons! I think a nice little update is needed for new PotCO News, on the website. Stay on a look out for that, and another update that I found from our little contest we had. Have fun earning those new weapons guys, I will start getting on alot more. Just so busy @_@


----------



## Diva of Dragons

Hi Everyone!  

I don't how I missed this thread before!!  

I started on PotC on Jan, 1.  Not a replacement for VMK, by any stretch, but fun enough.  We have a small VMK guild called VK Brigands.  My Pirates name is *Naia Seawalker*.  

*Stats*
Notoriety: 33 (almost 34)  Boss Battle complete!
Sailing:     Mastered
Cannons:  Mastered
Cutlass:   16
Pistol:      17
Doll:         Mastered
Dagger:    7
Grenade:   11
Staff:       10

I'll be on the lookout for you guys!  I'd love to get some DIS/VMKers on my friend list!


----------



## seaturtledude

Diva of Dragons said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I don't how I missed this thread before!!
> 
> I started on PotC on Jan, 1.  Not a replacement for VMK, by any stretch, but fun enough.  We have a small VMK guild called VK Brigands.  My Pirates name is *Naia Seawalker*.
> 
> *Stats*
> Notoriety: 33 (almost 34)  Boss Battle complete!
> Sailing:     Mastered
> Cannons:  Mastered
> Cutlass:   16
> Pistol:      17
> Doll:         Mastered
> Dagger:    7
> Grenade:   11
> Staff:       10
> 
> I'll be on the lookout for you guys!  I'd love to get some DIS/VMKers on my friend list!



 Next time I see you online I'll send you a friend request could always use more DIS friends on the list


----------



## Pirate-Emery

seaturtledude said:


> *Game Update!* New weapons have been added to the game for unlimited access players! Including: Fine Cutlass, Cotello Dagger, Pirate Voodoo Doll, Harrow Voodoo Staff, and the Heavy Tri-barrel Pistol! These weapons will experience faster reload rates, and new special effects! Unlimited access players be on the look out for these quests.
> 
> Anyways - I'm logging in now!



Yummy!

Logging in now if anyone's online.


----------



## seaturtledude

Pirate-Emery said:


> Yummy!


----------



## threeboysmom

Pirate-Emery said:


> Yummy!



Only a male can say "yummy" in regards to new weapons...


----------



## seaturtledude

threeboysmom said:


> Only a male can say "yummy" in regards to new weapons...


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

threeboysmom said:


> Only a super spectacularly weird male can say "yummy" in regards to new weapons...



Edited


----------



## seaturtledude

GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> Edited


----------



## threeboysmom

Heh, I just spent $400 on earrings!  

Yummy!  

Back to the poor house...


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

seaturtledude said:


>



Its true!

JK PIRATE!


----------



## WWEDUDE

threeboysmom said:


> Heh, I just spent $400 on earrings!
> 
> Yummy!
> 
> Back to the poor house...



Only a female can say "yummy" in regards to new (expensive) earrings...  


In other, less "yummy" news, or perhaps yummier news, just added a little news thing-y to the front page. It says a newsletter shall be coming out, but, it won't be out until later tonight.


----------



## seaturtledude

Cool dude


----------



## WWEDUDE

seaturtledude said:


> Cool dude



Thank you sea. 

I added the newsletter link to all the pages. Newsletter will be up tonight.

Well I haven't been on Pirates much, after all sea is my in-game rep, but I logged on for a few minutes and crashed the entire game. So Pirates is offline for a the next 45 minutes


----------



## seaturtledude

LOL, Dude broke PotCo . Anyways, I'm logging in now. I'll be back at 9:30 too.


----------



## WWEDUDE

Egad, now all those links for the newsletter actaully go to a newsletter :O!


----------



## seaturtledude

Wow, the site is really starting to come together! 

Kudos dude!


----------



## seaturtledude

Bump for the thread, I'll be on as soon as I get home .


----------



## seaturtledude

Logging into the game now .


----------



## WWEDUDE

seaturtledude said:


> Logging into the game now .



I was planning on logging on, but my stupid thing won't launch. So I guess I am going to work on another new feature I have had planned.

I know, another new feature, what can I say, I like to code.


----------



## seaturtledude

CODER!!!!  Anyways, I'm logging on in a bit for Blackjack Friday


----------



## WWEDUDE

seaturtledude said:


> CODER!!!!  Anyways, I'm logging on in a bit for Blackjack Friday



After talking to Support Peeps, I think I found my problem. Blackjack Friday here I come! 


I got lazy so I never finished coding... but we have a new poll.


----------



## seaturtledude

Hmm, off to take that new poll and log in again!


----------



## WWEDUDE

Anyone getting on?

I am trying to defeat a stupid fly trap now


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

I'll help dude

My only weapon is a rusty cutlass though


----------



## seaturtledude

What's up??? I'll log in nowz.


----------



## WWEDUDE

Sea, are you getting back on? I need some help for PR Teleportation.


----------



## WWEDUDE

You voted, and I listened:
Click-y


Poll will go up later, to see if we keep blue or go pirate-y!


----------



## Pirate-Emery

EDIT:

DRAT, didn't work...


----------



## seaturtledude

Wow, sick layout, dude!


----------



## WWEDUDE

seaturtledude said:


> Wow, sick layout, dude!



Thank ye 

The top choice by noon est today shall be chosen. So the site might be down from noon-1pm est, depending on if Pirates is chosen.


Dude 


NOTE: As the poll is 3 to 0 I figure why not do it now, so the site is closed until noon est.


----------



## WWEDUDE

The site's new layout is done:
http://theelitedis.co.nr


----------



## seaturtledude

Great!


----------



## DudeZeke#2

Hey y'all, I'm BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Anyways, I'd really like to meet up with some of y'all.  Already level 32, and GM of me own guild, (The Elite Cadre), so I don't really wanna leave, but i'd love to meet up with some of you.

Thanks,

Zeke

P.S.  PM me if you wanna meet on there.


----------



## seaturtledude

Hey Zeke! I'd be glad to add you to my friends list.


----------



## DudeZeke#2

Please welcome the newest member, Commodore Zeke (me)!!!!!!  Hey guys.


----------



## WWEDUDE

DudeZeke#2 said:


> Please welcome the newest member, Commodore Zeke (me)!!!!!!  Hey guys.



Woot, you decided to come along? 


Also: New poll shall be up soon, and don't forget to enter the trivia contest, congrats to card for the win 

http://theelitedis.co.nr

Edit: Shadow proved me wrong xD
There is more than 3 places for the trivia answer, doesn't effect question though, I will update that.


Edit2: Poll's up, error on trivia page is fixed, and all emails (should) have been sent to those who entered in the trivia contest. Starting now all emails replying to contact us messages will have the question/your dis name/and any other fields you fill out.


Dude


----------



## DudeZeke#2

Yea, I did.


----------



## ShadowKittyKat

WWEDUDE said:


> Edit: Shadow proved me wrong xD
> There is more than 3 places for the trivia answer, doesn't effect question though, I will update that.



How do you put up trivia when you don't even know all the answers?


----------



## seaturtledude

ShadowKittyKat said:


> How do you put up trivia when you don't even know all the answers?



DISSED.


----------



## WWEDUDE

ShadowKittyKat said:


> How do you put up trivia when you don't even know all the answers?



I don't need to know all the answers until I check them.

Dissed. (Anyone? Anyone?)





Oh and Sea, for that comment you are demoted, what's worse then being my assistant... hmm, I will get back to you


----------



## ShadowKittyKat

I put Shadow Cat in the guild because of some problems with my old guild.  I might not stay long because I kinda prefer guildlessness (is that a word?) but I'll try to stick around. XD


----------



## WWEDUDE

ShadowKittyKat said:


> I put Shadow Cat in the guild because of some problems with my old guild.  I might not stay long because I kinda prefer guildlessness (is that a word?) but I'll try to stick around. XD



Hehe, well in that case I better remove your trivia entry from the "Wrong" folder... 

The top choice for the "Like the new layout?" is "We have a new layout??", now to find out if the site is really that un-popular, or a demoted officer is playing smart with me


----------



## ShadowKittyKat

WWEDUDE said:


> Hehe, well in that case I better remove your trivia entry from the "Wrong" folder...
> 
> The top choice for the "Like the new layout?" is "We have a new layout??", now to find out if the site is really that un-popular, or a demoted officer is playing smart with me



We have a new layout?


----------



## WWEDUDE

ShadowKittyKat said:


> We have a new layout?



Gosh, get with the times @_@


----------



## seaturtledude

Welcome Shadow Cat!


----------



## seaturtledude

Logging on in like 30 minutes.


----------



## WWEDUDE

Bump. Pleased to announce I am working on a new contest.

More details in the next newsletter. I will release it hopefully very soon, and more clues will be added. It will be on-site. You must find clues around the site, and we will have a new map, with locations that might hide some clues.


*EDIT:* I decided to let the first task out as a preview. You can click the link in the upper-right corner to try your luck. And here is a hint: Your looking for a piece of map, and on the map you must find where the chest is, that Captain Smalty dropped. Who knows what will be in this chest, treasure, Captain's Journal, hmm...


----------



## seaturtledude

Hmm, very cool, dude!


----------



## WWEDUDE

Hey guys,
The trivia will end today, in a few minutes. This is because of the Treasure Hunt. In order to move on with new tasks I must re-start trivia. Gooood Luck to all entries!


----------



## seaturtledude

I hopez I win.


----------



## WWEDUDE

Ok, new trivia question is up. The second part of the Treasure Hunt will be out in a few minutes. Good luck, unless of course you are sea, then you have been spending the past 22 hours looking for that piece of the map. 

Here is a hint to the location of the map piece:
help run the guild. There are many different types


Noter: Task Two is out


----------



## seaturtledude

Wow, as you all can tell, WWEDUDE just "dissed" me. Bravo, bravo! @_@


----------



## WWEDUDE

seaturtledude said:


> Wow, as you all can tell, WWEDUDE just "dissed" me. Bravo, bravo! @_@



_-- bows --_


----------



## seaturtledude




----------



## WWEDUDE

seaturtledude said:


>



So have you found task two yet?


EDIT: Enjoy the new feature on the homepage


----------



## seaturtledude

I'm DONE with task two. Get started on task three @_@


----------



## WWEDUDE

seaturtledude said:


> I'm DONE with task two. Get started on task three @_@


Psft, I am already done with Tasks 3-200.


----------



## seaturtledude

Haha. Post 300 of this thread.


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

300th Reply


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

I have a new *Light Galleon!*

Now, where can I buy a voodoo doll...


----------



## WWEDUDE

Get Your Exclusive Mother's Day Tattoos
Happy Mother's Day! It's time to celebrate Mother's Day ... pirate style! This Saturday and Sunday, all Unlimited Access Members should make their way over to the tattoo parlor for exclusive "I Love Mom" tattoos. Be sure to get all the Mother's Day ink you can handle before midnight (PDT) on May 12. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Game Updates... What's New In The Carribbean?





As Pirates, by nature, are a bit vocal, the team here has pulled together a huge collection of player feedback. In addition to the team's own thoughts, they have collected a bunch of your suggestions while scouring fan sites, feedback received from player surveys (you may have gotten one recently), and all the e-mails and comments that come in directly. All of this feedback is continually being pulled together and sets the direction for the game's future updates and enhancements.

Here are some recent enhancements that have hit the Caribbean based on your feedback:


    * Unlimited Access Members now have access to an entirely new level of weapons, as well as a bunch of new quests to go along with them! You can also get your hands on brand-new ammo pouches, which allow you to carry more bullets, cannonballs, daggers, and grenades than before. 


# Basic Access players will have an opportunity to see more of the game - you will now have access to the Voodoo Doll and Light Galleon Ship.

But wait ... it gets even better ... we're also hard at work expanding the entire Caribbean for everyone. Stay tuned - there are more details to come!


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

Hey dude, how do I get a voodoo doll?


----------



## WWEDUDE

GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> Hey dude, how do I get a voodoo doll?



Quest from Tia. I believe it's random, I think I got it doing "The List".


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

WWEDUDE said:


> Quest from Tia. I believe it's random, I think I got it doing "The List".



Hey dude, what if I can't go farther than where I am in the list?


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster




----------



## WWEDUDE

GoofyWaterCoaster said:


>



What notoriety are you?


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

WWEDUDE said:


> What notoriety are you?



8

When I talk to the one guy, it says members only


----------



## seaturtledude

GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> 300th Reply



301, buddy


----------



## WWEDUDE

seaturtledude said:


> 301, buddy



Tomorrow shall we shoot us up some Brigands? 

I got like three by myself.


----------



## seaturtledude

Tomorrow.... I'll be in DISNEY WORLD!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOT


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

seaturtledude said:


> 301, buddy


300th REPLY!

You got 300th post



seaturtledude said:


> Tomorrow.... I'll be in DISNEY WORLD!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOT



Wootastic! Have fun! Where are you staying?


----------



## seaturtledude

Beach Club Villas. DVC!!!


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

WOOT!

I am staying in the Beach Club too! In july..


----------



## seaturtledude

Awesome! I'm really considering going online tonight for a few minutes while I download some TV shows on iTunes for the plane ride down... maybe


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

I haven't seen any flagships anywhere! Did they take them out?


----------



## WWEDUDE

I don't know what the deal is with flag ships. I haven't seen any of them. But I just got level 13, and about 8 points away from level 8 on sailing.

As of Today, we have 28 members.


----------



## LittleMermaidsMom

The no flag ship glitch happens sometimes.... what usually helps is to switch to a quiet server and you should be able to find some then.


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

I hate how all of the minor quests are available to unlimited only!


----------



## WWEDUDE

threeboysmom said:


> Just a friendly reminder that it's almost time for our very first POTCO event to be held this Friday night.
> 
> I would like to extend the invitation to any DIS'er that would like to join us.  Anyone is welcome to climb aboard and rock the high seas with us!  The more the merrier!
> 
> Here's what I had posted on our website...
> 
> _Friday Flag Frenzy!
> 
> A new and improved version of our beloved Capture the Flag game (sniff sniff)...
> 
> Join your LAVA guild members this Friday night for a swashbuckling & booty plundering party unlike anything on VMK. Let's see how many Flagships we can sink and then board in one frenzy of a night!!
> 
> Hours of event will be held from 8:00 pm - 11:00 pm EST_



Pink asked if it was ok if she invited some of our members. I think it would be a fun chance to meet some of the "Too Lava For Roos" guild members. It will go up under the events section (which will be back on the homepage) shortly.


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

Too bad there are no flagships


----------



## WWEDUDE

GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> Too bad there are no flagships



That might be a bug, I am going to contact Player Support now.


----------



## threeboysmom

GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> Too bad there are no flagships



Hmmm... I just saw one tonight.  Steered clear of it though since I was alone out there


----------



## threeboysmom

They know we're coming for them.... heh


----------



## WWEDUDE

I talked to a support person about it, but apparently I forgot about them when I went to go start dinner.  

When I got back I clicked on it, it said chat was termaited because it was answered, I will post the conversation once I get the email.

Also TED members, new feature coming to front page, check it out here:
http://theelitedis.awardspace.com/Test198020.html
(that is a temp page, it will be deleted once the feature moves to the homepage)

EDIT:
NATHANIEL:One moment please.
NICK: Ok.
NATHANIEL:Would it be okay if I login with your pirates and try to recreate this issue?
NATHANIEL:Are you still with me?
NATHANIEL:It appears that you are no longer active in this chat session. If you would like further assistance, Live Chat is available from 10:00 AM to 7:00 PM, Pacific time, Monday through Friday, as well as from 6:00 AM to 7:00 PM, Pacific time, Saturday and Sunday. Thank you again for choosing Pirates Online Chat Support, and have a great evening!
SERVER:Agent has closed chat session.

Aww I blew off Nathaniel


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

threeboysmom said:


> Hmmm... I just saw one tonight.  Steered clear of it though since I was alone out there





threeboysmom said:


> They know we're coming for them.... heh





WWEDUDE said:


> I talked to a support person about it, but apparently I forgot about them when I went to go start dinner.
> 
> When I got back I clicked on it, it said chat was termaited because it was answered, I will post the conversation once I get the email.
> 
> Also TED members, new feature coming to front page, check it out here:
> http://theelitedis.awardspace.com/Test198020.html
> (that is a temp page, it will be deleted once the feature moves to the homepage)
> 
> EDIT:
> NATHANIEL:One moment please.
> NICK: Ok.
> NATHANIEL:Would it be okay if I login with your pirates and try to recreate this issue?
> NATHANIEL:Are you still with me?
> NATHANIEL:It appears that you are no longer active in this chat session. If you would like further assistance, Live Chat is available from 10:00 AM to 7:00 PM, Pacific time, Monday through Friday, as well as from 6:00 AM to 7:00 PM, Pacific time, Saturday and Sunday. Thank you again for choosing Pirates Online Chat Support, and have a great evening!
> SERVER:Agent has closed chat session.
> 
> Aww I blew off Nathaniel



Too high level pink

Aww, Dude

I'll try for you


----------



## WWEDUDE

That neat news thing-y will be up sometime tonight hopefully.
Also my huge project that I set for end of May, will be pushed back. It is a huge update and I feel it won't be needed soon.

I also have two small new features that I want to work into the site, hopefully in a few weeks.


----------



## threeboysmom

WWEDUDE said:


> Pink asked if it was ok if she invited some of our members. I think it would be a fun chance to meet some of the "Too Lava For Roos" guild members. It will go up under the events section (which will be back on the homepage) shortly.



Unfortunately, Dude, I was WRONG!  It's not THIS Friday night, it's NEXT Friday night - May 23rd.

Wow, not only do I mess up our own Guild website, but I'm messing up your website now too!     Do I get an award for that or something?


----------



## WWEDUDE

threeboysmom said:


> Unfortunately, Dude, I was WRONG!  It's not THIS Friday night, it's NEXT Friday night - May 23rd.
> 
> Wow, not only do I mess up our own Guild website, but I'm messing up your website now too!     Do I get an award for that or something?



EGAD, there is a gracie award?


----------



## supermonkey

The new undead ppl and islands are awesome ya'll will like them 
i'll be on later


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

I think this needs a little bump


----------



## seaturtledude

I'm back! irate: I plan on logging in later tonight.


----------



## WWEDUDE

Welcome back Sea 


Also, has anyone entered the trivia contest? I assumed some people did, but I guess contact us isn't working properly. I am running the trivia another week, PLEASE, ENTER AGAIN TO TRIVIA! 

That will be posted on the site later on.


----------



## seaturtledude

Glad to be back, still haven't had a chance to get online, been busy listening to the new Death Cab for Cutie album, cleaning pool, and watching the Celtics, I'll try to make an effort to be online more often this week, no promises though, I have a lot on my plate.


----------



## seaturtledude

Bump!


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

bump before it dies

anyone want to plunder?


----------



## seaturtledude

Mmm, maybe later.


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

Later meaning after 8 eastern?


----------



## WWEDUDE

PRESENTING.... The Big Update, Part I

Ok, so it's not really a update. But it's a update on the update. :O

I have an Dude's Den typed, but that won't be on the site until later in the week, so here a some info on the big update.

This update will allow us to communicate between each other easier. We will also be bringing VMK magic back. We will do this with this new update. Inside this update (only a small part of it) you will be able to own pins, and over time more items. You can trade them, win them, and find them. You can own magic pins to do various things over the site. We will be bring our interactive off-pirates to a entire new level. We will have the power to have theme months, pin sets, and so much more! Even though Pirates is our game, we still are part of VMK, so we MAY still have VMK themes, or theme. I will be looking for feedback on this. I have used this code on another project of mine relating to VMK, so I may use the many pin designs from that, or create new pins. Also a money feature, more on that soon. Here are some possible pins:




Part of my other project's Thrill Set (there is all the rides).




Part of my other project's Stitch TCG Set (there is all the TCG stitch items).

ALSO: Here is a picture of the feature. We may use this display, or not. It won't be the same color, and it may be different, who knows, that is from my old project.

Post your thoughts.

Dude

EDIT: Here is a example magic pin:


----------



## Sir_Quikslvr

Awesomeness!!


----------



## seaturtledude

Whoah, awesome idea, dude.


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

Awesome


----------



## WWEDUDE

Glad you guys like it! The pin idea will only be a small fraction of the entire seat. Other features in this include a money system, whichI did mention shortly. Still trying to think of the currency, TheEliteDisBucks? EliteBucks? Any ideas on currency send to contact us. Otherfeatures on the big feature will include Pirates Guide, Arcade, Additional Ranks besides officer. PLEASE run to contact us and click suggestion, say in body what pin set you think would be good.

Example: (feel free to submit any of these)
Animals of the Caribbean
Tattoos of the Caribbean
VMK Memories
Pirates of the Caribbean Movies

ETC!


Dude


----------



## threeboysmom

Just a reminder, oh Elite Dis Guild, that you are all welcome to join us for our Friday Flag Frenzy this Friday evening at 8 pm EST (5/23).  

Let's get out there and rock the high seas together!


----------



## WWEDUDE

After some great suggestions I have planned a bit more.

Our "project" will have a EliteBucks store, where you can spend your EliteBucks. Inside the store there will be a few different "tabs". There will be two main stores for now, but a possible third. The two will be VMK Themed and Pirates Themed. After all, we all played VMK! The VMK pins will be taken from my past project, here are a few possible pins I may use:








There will be weekend pins, event pins, and holiday pins. Some pins can even be won from Minigames. 


*This is not a new site, game, or any sort of replacement for VMK. This is a place where members can communicate and have fun.*


----------



## Sir_Quikslvr

Hey guys, just wanted to remind you guys VMK is giving to all their players free 30 day unlimited access to PotcO. If interested email them at vmk@disneyonline.com


----------



## WWEDUDE

First off thanks Sir for EliteBucks idea, along with  many possible pin sets. I would show you a preview of EliteBucks system and the store but this computer doesn't have Papyrus Font, which is the main font used in the project. Most computers dohave this font from my understanding. You will still be able to use the project without the font, but won't look as good. ALSO: The project is set to be opened June 1st. A week ahead you can pre-register for a username for this project. Tomorrow a Q&A will be out with info on what this new project is.
Or of course we could play hangman:


_ _ _    _ _ _ _ _    _ _ _   _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## seaturtledude

A?


----------



## Sir_Quikslvr

I would like to buy a vowel


----------



## seaturtledude




----------



## WWEDUDE

seaturtledude said:


> A?





Sir_Quikslvr said:


> I would like to buy a vowel



Nope, no a. Vowels are 250 credits, wait... 


I suggest you click here for a preview.


----------



## WWEDUDE

Ok, time what you all have been watching for. The new project is a forum. Before you start throwing your cannon balls at me please read this Q&A.

*Why is The Elite Dis creating a forum?*
The Elite Dis is all about bringing the members together on PotCO and off it. To make it easier to communicate and get new members I think it would be great to add a forum onto the site. 

*Is this a replacement to Dis?*
Of course not! This will be a Pirates of the Caribbean Forum, we all got together with the bond of VMK and the DisBoards. I don't want this to change, because it's who we are. We are talking now in a subforum within the subforum of a huge community. This is a VMK forum, and I don't know what it will become. I think as we look into our pirate future we should have a pirate forum. But the name, website, and this post will remain un-changed. We are Dis'sers forever.

*But if the forum is staying, why are you making a forum?*
Like I said it will be easier to communicate. For example, let's say you want to find someone to pillage, you can now post that in a new forum, and anyone who wants to find a crew can look in that forum.

*I thought this had to do with pins, money, and VMK memories?*
Oh it does! Every time you post you get 1 EliteBuck, which you can spend in our store to buy pins, which will display in your profile. We do have many plans to bring VMK into the forum. 

*Who is running this forum?*
Well I created this forum, so I would be a "head admin", I am looking into how I want to look for moderators. It wont be limited to officers, but officers will get a special pin in their profile if they choose to join.

*Do I have to join to be a part of the guild?*
Of course not. This is a side to The Elite Dis, and it is made to make your life easier and entertained. Certain contests will require you to join the guild though. 

*When will the forum open?*
I have no idea. But you can still register now, if you look at the bottom of Contact Us Page there will be a new form to register, you will get a temp. password like:
kjsK103
Once you log in for the first time you can change the password. 

*Can I design a pin set?*
Send a preview pin to contact us and we will talk


----------



## seaturtledude

Awesome, I've been registered .


----------



## WWEDUDE

seaturtledude said:


> Awesome, I've been registered .



Sea, why would you write something like that about yourself in the shoutbox..?


----------



## seaturtledude

Wow, you outsmarted me!


----------



## WWEDUDE

seaturtledude said:


> Wow, you outsmarted me!


----------



## Sir_Quikslvr

woot woot!! I registered!


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

Dude, would you like me to make you a not stretched out avatar? I still have the un-flattened out file for Photoshop


----------



## WWEDUDE

GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> Dude, would you like me to make you a not stretched out avatar? I still have the un-flattened out file for Photoshop



Nah, that's fine. I won't be using that set most likely anyway. Also peeps, in your confirmation email after you register you will get to see the perks you get by registering early! I suggest you register quickly.


----------



## Sir_Quikslvr

I didn't get a confirmation email. Maybe later?


----------



## WWEDUDE

Sir_Quikslvr said:


> I didn't get a confirmation email. Maybe later?



I sent it out, check again, if not I will PM it to you 

Did someone say monthly theme?


----------



## Sir_Quikslvr

Woot Monthly Theme! 

EDIT: Thanks Dude!


----------



## WWEDUDE

Interesting Forum:
Dude didn't break it!
Found a strange bug? Post it here!



The forum is SO close to being done, I am actually wondering around looking for things to be done, it might be open tomorrow


----------



## WWEDUDE

ANNOUNCING: The forum is open!

http://theelitedis.x.am

Enjoy


----------



## Sir_Quikslvr

Wooooooot

EDIT: What's visualizer.exe?


----------



## WWEDUDE

Sir_Quikslvr said:


> Wooooooot
> 
> EDIT: What's visualizer.exe?



I am guessing a bug, where did you see this?


----------



## Sir_Quikslvr

It's a pop-up telling me to install it.
The choices below were: Install Save Cancel. I hit cancel but it kept coming up.

But! Awesome Forum! I already got me my first EliteBuck =D

(I'll post the picture of it on "Dude didn't break it")


----------



## WWEDUDE

Sir_Quikslvr said:


> It's a pop-up telling me to install it.
> The choices below were: Install Save Cancel. I hit cancel but it kept coming up.
> 
> But! Awesome Forum! I already got me my first EliteBuck =D



Actually it's your 201st 

Umm, I don't think that has anything to do with me. No clue


----------



## WWEDUDE

Because of reasons outside my control the forum is down. I have no information when it will be back up, sorry.

But soon you will find a new contest, unlike anything we ever did before. It WON'T be Pirates related, but I can tell you it will be fun!


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

nvm, I read Dude's post


----------



## taz

I would like to join this one 

If someone could tell me how to join and catch me up to date that would be great.


----------



## threeboysmom

Currently on Savada server - dock in Tortuga - if anyone would like to join!


----------



## taz

I joined, I am still Buccaneer or whatever because they have not accepted my name yet

How do I find u guys and your CTF


----------



## taz

threeboysmom said:


> Currently on Savada server - dock in Tortuga - if anyone would like to join!



How much is unlimited access?


----------



## seaturtledude

$5/1st month;$10/every other month. VMK members get a free 30 day unlimited subscription. Read VMK homepage for details, not sure how.


----------



## cyre

can i get in on some festivities?


----------



## KrazyPete

cyre said:


> can i get in on some festivities?



Sure Meet Pink on the dock in Tortuga, Savada Ocean


----------



## WWEDUDE

Sorry guys, can't make it tonight 

Have fun playing CTF!

Also a person who is calling himself Gamer has been wondering the site and forums, who could he be? Perhaps we will find out more soon


----------



## taz

I joined the site and I am pretty sure I am in your Guild. Anyway, I did not get my name accepted yet.


One question, I got 14 days free from Shadow.Cat, what happens after those days expire and I have not signed up for my VMK 30 days free?


----------



## seaturtledude

Your title becomes gray, you lose access to dagger,grenade,voodoo staff, and any ship above light galleon.


----------



## WWEDUDE

Hey guys,
I was requested to post a list of Dis'sers who play Pirates, so we all can still contact each other. The problem was I didn't keep a running list very well, or I didn't know your VMK name, etc.

*Please*: Check this post (http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=25297780&postcount=2) and tell me if you are missing, tell me the correct info if it is wrong, tell me the info if it has a ? and if your name has a (?) by it please tell me if the info in front of it is correct.

Thank you,
Dude


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

I'm going to start working on an official logo. Snowy and I will share ideas, then we might both make one and have a vote on the best logo.


----------



## supermonkey

my pirate name is PirateMonkey


----------



## seaturtledude

Cool .


----------



## taz

I'm Duh-Bomb on POTCO


----------



## WWEDUDE

The newsletter just came out. I suggest you read it


----------



## taz

Oh, Im Tay-Pirate on the forums there


----------



## WWEDUDE

Esmeralda, Monkey, and Goofy, your forum accounts should be working now. Sorry about that issue.


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

WWEDUDE said:


> Esmeralda, Monkey, and Goofy, your forum accounts should be working now. Sorry about that issue.



No problem. This is your first time running a forum (to my knowledge)


----------



## WWEDUDE

GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> No problem. This is your first time running a forum (to my knowledge)



Not quite 

I think the problem was that you never got a email to active your account, so I just did it myself.


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

I resent the validation email about 5 times, so I think it was the birthdate


----------



## WWEDUDE

Hey guys,
A new pin is now for sale in the store.





I suggest you buy it soon, who knows how long it will be there.

Also, to see the full pin set you could win in Gamer's Game, check on Gamer's Profile.


Enjoy the rest of your weekend!


----------



## WWEDUDE

I am going to be pillaging on my ship, anyone care to join?


----------



## taz

WWEDUDE said:


> I am going to be pillaging on my ship, anyone care to join?



I would like to be battling some peeps


----------



## WWEDUDE

taz said:


> I would like to be battling some peeps



Ill be on my ship in a second


----------



## WWEDUDE

Lalala:




This pin will be on sale with Pan pin until Tuesday, then Pin & Alice pins will become weekend pins. Check out the thread in off-topic for more info on how to earn two pins that will never be for sale.


----------



## taz

WWEDUDE said:


> Ill be on my ship in a second



Didnt see you on


----------



## WWEDUDE

taz said:


> Didnt see you on



You got off, then got back on, then shortly after that I got off 

We will pillage sometime  

Also, I created a page real quick to explain the Alice & Pan Pin sets:
http://theelitedis.awardspace.com/whatsup.html


----------



## taz

WWEDUDE said:


> You got off, then got back on, then shortly after that I got off
> 
> We will pillage sometime
> 
> Also, I created a page real quick to explain the Alice & Pan Pin sets:
> http://theelitedis.awardspace.com/whatsup.html



Oh, lol


I hope all of us get together and  battle like Friday. I made some major money.

I need to buy a new ship


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

How do you monitor how many bucks people give to the bank?
Is it possible to buy two of one item? I just bought two of all of them


----------



## WWEDUDE

GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> How do you monitor how many bucks people give to the bank?
> Is it possible to buy two of one item? I just bought two of all of them



When they send bucks to the bank I get a message, it is possible to buy two of each, in fact quite smart for trading reasons in the future. I will process your request in a second, I want to re-do the pins, the bottoms got all cut off and it has been annoying me @_@ 

Do we have a new smiley line up the side or am I losing it?


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

There is a certain thread that can be sent to the shipwreck graveyard


----------



## WWEDUDE

SnowyJingleBells said:


> There is a certain thread that can be sent to the shipwreck graveyard



I was going to do it, gosh.

Don't you have some evil queen to fight or something?


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

WWEDUDE said:


> I was going to do it, gosh.
> 
> Don't you have some evil queen to fight or something?



Umm.. Not that I know of


----------



## taz

I have a question, how are we going to get more then 20 people on there? Especially if its only for this guild?


----------



## WWEDUDE

taz said:


> I have a question, how are we going to get more then 20 people on there? Especially if its only for this guild?



Well, I think by expanding what our guild can do, we can expand our members. At this time we still have a very active forum, and when players are choosing a guild, they will see that and hopefully more people will come to the guild (no, I am not talking about the Dis Community only.) over time we will grow, for example, a lot of people on other Pirates Forums are looking for guilds. So I am confident it will grow, and we do have quite a few people in the guild. I don't remember the exact count, but I thought it was close to 50, could be wrong, anyone want to count? 



> Why is The Elite Dis creating a forum?
> The Elite Dis is all about bringing the members together on PotCO and off it. To make it easier to communicate and get new members I think it would be great to add a forum onto the site.


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

I have a lengthy chat session going on now about the flagships


----------



## taz

GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> I have a lengthy chat session going on now about the flagships



On the forums?


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

No the Pirates Online Help
Hisham says low level flags should still be out there

I posted this thread on our forums



> For some reason, I am no longer finding Navy Bulwark (and similar ships such as the Greyhound)flagships. I reported it as a bug but was told to use this. Is this a problem with the game, or were they taken out?
> 
> 
> SERVER:Customer is waiting for Response...
> HISHAM:Hi Goofy.
> Goofy: Hello
> HISHAM:Are you unable to locate these ships in any of the servers you visit?
> Goofy: Yes, I have tried multiple
> Goofy:I have also talked to other people in my guild, and they were also not able to locate them, only the very high level ones
> HISHAM:One moment please.
> Goofy: Ok
> HISHAM:Thank you for waiting. I was checking to make sure if I was able to locate Navy Bulwarks and they looked available. Are you logged into Pirates right now?
> Goofy: Yes
> Goofy:I might have not been descriptive enough
> Goofy:I meant Navy Bulwark Flagships
> HISHAM:Okay, one mompent while I double check about that.
> HISHAM:Thank you for waiting, I'm still checking about this issue.
> Goofy: Ok
> Goofy:I am also roaming around
> HISHAM:Was it just Navy Bulwark flagships that you were having problems locationg or just flagships in general?
> Goofy:Flagships in general except the high level ones
> Goofy:High meaning 20 and above
> Goofy: Like the Navy Colossus
> Goofy: and the Navy Kingfisher
> HISHAM:I was checking to see if there had been any known elimination of the lower level flagships. They should be out there, you may need to check in less populated servers.
> Goofy: Ok, thank you for your time
> HISHAM:You're welcome, and thank you for choosing Pirates Online Chat support. Have a great Memorial Day!
> Goofy: You too
> SERVER:Goofy has closed the chat Session
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Note: I edited Goofy where my name should be_
Click to expand...


----------



## threeboysmom

Just to let you know, Petez and I went sailing for a little bit today and we ran into quite a few LOW LEVEL flag ships.  Always seems to happen when you're not looking for them   But they are out there!


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

What server?


----------



## threeboysmom

GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> What server?



No idea!     I just sailed from whatever server they put me on when I signed in...


----------



## seaturtledude

I need to get online more


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

People also have to visit http://theelitedis.5.forumer.com/!


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

*There are a few threads that need to be deleted over there, pronto  *


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

A few meaning 0?

Edit: A few meaning 1- Anti Snow Vs. Evil Royal Guards Thread


----------



## WWEDUDE

Ah stop it snow,he! You act like having a thread about you versus evil guards is a bad thing


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

Quiet in TED today


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

WWEDUDE said:


> Ah stop it snow,he! You act like having a thread about you versus evil guards is a bad thing



Well, it is


----------



## WWEDUDE

It'sss time for The Elite Dis' second in-game event! Hosted by miss Esmeralda Lockmorgan, this Friday! This is a invitation for all pirates in Dis, whether TEDs, Roos, or else. It is set for 10 PM EST - 12 AM EST (Midnight), yes the times are different, but this way our west coasters and night owls can join the fun! I won't be able to attend, but I know Esmeralda has a very nice ship (I believe she has War Galleon and a War Frigate) and she has a maxed out treasure sense. So you are sure to get some mu-lah! 


Woot Woot!


Dock/Server will be announced soon!


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

Woot!


----------



## seaturtledude

Sounds cool, I will make an attempt to attend.


----------



## ShadowKittyKat

I'll be there ^^


----------



## LittleMermaidsMom

Great - looking forward to seeing everyone there... I will post what server I'll be on at 10pmEST this Friday. Remember, the bigger the crew, the more gold we will get  

All are welcome!


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

WWEDUDE said:


> It'sss time for The Elite Dis' second in-game event! Hosted by miss Esmeralda Lockmorgan, this Friday! This is a invitation for all pirates in Dis, whether TEDs, Roos, or else. It is set for 10 PM EST - 12 AM EST (Midnight), yes the times are different, but this way our west coasters and night owls can join the fun! I won't be able to attend, but I know Esmeralda has a very nice ship (I believe she has War Galleon and a War Frigate) and she has a maxed out treasure sense. So you are sure to get some mu-lah!
> 
> 
> Woot Woot!
> 
> 
> Dock/Server will be announced soon!


Too bad I'll be at Relay for Life


----------



## thesupersmartguy

I'll be there.


----------



## Sir_Quikslvr

Trying to log in >_< I'll be there!


----------



## taz

Sir_Quikslvr said:


> Trying to log in >_< I'll be there!



 It's on Friday....


----------



## cyre

oh count me in please!


----------



## WWEDUDE

Hey Guys,
just a reminder to all the forum members that you have until tomorrow at 5 PM EST to register for Gamer's Game. You can do that on our website under contact us, PMs will be sent on the forums that night.

http://theelitedis.co.nr


----------



## taz

WWEDUDE said:


> Hey Guys,
> just a reminder to all the forum members that you have until tomorrow at 5 PM EST to register for Gamer's Game. You can do that on our website under contact us, PMs will be sent on the forums that night.
> 
> http://theelitedis.co.nr



Did you get my regristration?


----------



## Iris

WWEDUDE said:


> It'sss time for The Elite Dis' second in-game event! Hosted by miss Esmeralda Lockmorgan, this Friday! This is a invitation for all pirates in Dis, whether TEDs, Roos, or else. It is set for 10 PM EST - 12 AM EST (Midnight), yes the times are different, but this way our west coasters and night owls can join the fun! I won't be able to attend, but I know Esmeralda has a very nice ship (I believe she has War Galleon and a War Frigate) and she has a maxed out treasure sense. So you are sure to get some mu-lah!
> 
> 
> Woot Woot!
> 
> 
> Dock/Server will be announced soon!




Woot count me in!!!


----------



## WWEDUDE

taz said:


> Did you get my regristration?



Yes.


----------



## WWEDUDE

A memeber asked if they needed to sign up for the ship battle, but there PM box is full, so I will just answer that here:

Ok, there is no need to sign in for the 10 EST ship battle. But there is another contest within the forum, Gamer's Game, that you do need to. If your talking about the pillaging event, all you need to do is show up.


----------



## threeboysmom

I'm hoping to make it also!

I have a school event tonight, not sure what time I'll be home... but hoping it won't be too late...

Thanks for the invite!  Hard to turn down booty!  irate:


----------



## LittleMermaidsMom

If anyone would like to join the plundering event tonight, I am on the Tortuga docks on the Hassigos ocean.  If you'd like to join anytime tonight and can't find us on the docks, just post here and I'll meet up with you.


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

logging in now


----------



## thesupersmartguy

I'll join in.


----------



## LittleMermaidsMom

Ok, I will meet you at the Tortuga docks on hassigos


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

We could use a few more pirates


----------



## Sir_Quikslvr

Wait for me! =D


----------



## taz

Dang it, I missed it


----------



## WWEDUDE

All members who signed up for Gamer's Game, pms have been sent on TED Forums. Please check to see if you got it, if not please PM me on Dis or TEDF.

Thank you and good luck,
Dude


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

Sorry I couldn't make it last night, I was at Relay for Life. We raised over $100,000 total pre and during Relay! We were sent home early due to severe T-storms.


----------



## ShadowKittyKat

I couldn't make it on Friday, my internet was down then and I was like noooo D:


----------



## WWEDUDE

Bump!!


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

Did Gamer forget a game again today?


----------



## taz

GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> Did Gamer forget a game again today?



I was wondering what the point standings are also


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

I entered my new pirate, Goopy Water Coaster into the guild! I don't plan on developing him much, however


----------



## seaturtledude

Bump!


----------



## taz

I just got my voodoo doll a few days ago. How come it basically does nothing


----------



## cyre

taz said:


> I just got my voodoo doll a few days ago. How come it basically does nothing



oh it does lots!! use skill points on the first 3 'skills' then get attune to 3, and then go back thru again.

voodoo is great for attuning an enemy then running around so they can't get you... i.e. at the fort, attune to one of the big guys there adn run around... less likely to die.  You can also attune toa friend and heal them while they battle.  

Trust me, voodoo is VERY useful!!


----------



## threeboysmom

taz said:


> I just got my voodoo doll a few days ago. How come it basically does nothing



It shouldn't.    You should be able to heal allies and injure enemies with it.  Took me a while to catch on, but you first have to "attune" the doll to someone.... which basically means get close and click on the person, whether it be an enemy or ally.  Actually, now that I'm thinking about it, I don't think you have the ability to heal right away.  So.... click on an enemy (you have to be close), THEN click on "poke" to injure them... wait for it to recharge and click "poke" again... repeat... until enemy is defeated.  It's very helpful to run around while doing this so the enemy is unable to injure you in return.

Let me know if you need more help.


----------



## taz

Double Post, Sorry


----------



## taz

threeboysmom said:


> It shouldn't.    You should be able to heal allies and injure enemies with it.  Took me a while to catch on, but you first have to "attune" the doll to someone.... which basically means get close and click on the person, whether it be an enemy or ally.  Actually, now that I'm thinking about it, I don't think you have the ability to heal right away.  So.... click on an enemy (you have to be close), THEN click on "poke" to injure them... wait for it to recharge and click "poke" again... repeat... until enemy is defeated.  It's very helpful to run around while doing this so the enemy is unable to injure you in return.
> 
> Let me know if you need more help.



I'll try it, thanks 


Also, is anyone willing to help me get six  corvettes and a marauder? I know it doesnt sound hard but whenever I sink them, it says the item is not found.


Last, where are the buried treasure spots in Tortuga?


----------



## BobRichmond

threeboysmom said:


> ...I don't think you have the ability to heal right away...


Heal is the third spell you will get and I think it comes at doll lvl5. You will have poke from the start and I think you get swarm at doll lvl3.


threeboysmom said:


> ...It's very helpful to run around while doing this so the enemy is unable to injure you in return...


Just be sure not to run too far from the enemy you have attuned or you will lose the attunement. When I used Fort Charles on Port Royal A LOT to level up my doll I used about half the gallows courtyard as the circle.


----------



## BobRichmond

taz said:


> ...is anyone willing to help me get six corvettes and a marauder? I know it doesnt sound hard but whenever I sink them, it says the item is not found...


Well if it says they are not found it is at least trying. If you ever get where it does not say anything then it is best to logoff and then back in. There are a couple of Corvettes out between Driftwood and Rumrunner that usually work pretty well. As far as the Maurauder - off Padres is the best but there are a lot of high level enemies there.


taz said:


> ...Last, where are the buried treasure spots in Tortuga?


There are 4 that I can think of.
1) Starting on the dock, turn left on the land, and go along the beach almost to the end. This is where the beach comes to a point near where the first alligator shows up. There is a dig spot near the island side of the beach there.
2) Starting on the dock, turn right on the land and follow the beach to where it ends behind the boatbuilders shop. Turn left and take the path and you will come into a clearing with a few buildings, a well, and a NPC named Hendry Cutts. In front of and across some logs from Cutts is a dig spot.
3) Starting inside the walled town take the exit right next to the Faithful Bride Tavern. Just behind the tavern is a small grassy area with a dig spot.
4) Facing the wall from spot #3 (above), go to the right up a small grassy hill. At the top is a level area with a dig spot.


----------



## taz

BobRichmond said:


> Well if it says they are not found it is at least trying. If you ever get where it does not say anything then it is best to logoff and then back in. There are a couple of Corvettes out between Driftwood and Rumrunner that usually work pretty well. As far as the Maurauder - off Padres is the best but there are a lot of high level enemies there.
> 
> There are 4 that I can think of.
> 1) Starting on the dock, turn left on the land, and go along the beach almost to the end. This is where the beach comes to a point near where the first alligator shows up. There is a dig spot near the island side of the beach there.
> 2) Starting on the dock, turn right on the land and follow the beach to where it ends behind the boatbuilders shop. Turn left and take the path and you will come into a clearing with a few buildings, a well, and a NPC named Hendry Cutts. In front of and across some logs from Cutts is a dig spot.
> 3) Starting inside the walled town take the exit right next to the Faithful Bride Tavern. Just behind the tavern is a small grassy area with a dig spot.
> 4) Facing the wall from spot #3 (above), go to the right up a small grassy hill. At the top is a level area with a dig spot.



Thanks A Lot


----------



## ihavewaycutecats

I joined the crew my pirate name is cutecats.


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

ihavewaycutecats said:


> I joined the crew my pirate name is ihavewaycutecats.



Wootastic! Thank you, and don't forget to check out the WEBSITE and FORUM


----------



## ihavewaycutecats

GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> Wootastic! Thank you, and don't forget to check out the WEBSITE and FORUM



ok, I will do that.


----------



## ihavewaycutecats

Wow, awesome website! I think I will have to play pirates a little more, I still have no idea how to use most of the things or what to do, LOL!


----------



## BobRichmond

BobRichmond said:


> ...Heal is the third spell you will get and I think it comes at doll lvl5. You will have poke from the start and I think you get swarm at doll lvl3...



Just a correction to my previous post:

Swarm comes at doll lvl 2 and Heal comes at doll lvl 4.


----------



## taz

BobRichmond said:


> Just a correction to my previous post:
> 
> Swarm comes at doll lvl 2 and Heal comes at doll lvl 4.



Yup, I found that out after you and pink helped me. Forgot to post


----------



## DudeZeke#2

I'm gonna join the dis with my second pirate.  His name is William Shipmonger, and is only level 2.  See y'all soon.

The Commodore

Zeke


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

DudeZeke#2 said:


> I'm gonna join the dis with my second pirate.  His name is William Shipmonger, and is only level 2.  See y'all soon.
> 
> The Commodore
> 
> Zeke



WOOTASTIC!


----------



## taz

While unlocking new weapons, I thought what do I want to do:

1. Level up all my weapons equally
2. Level up two weapons very high
3. Level up one weapon very high
4. Other


(if 2 or 3, what weapons?)


----------



## BobRichmond

taz said:


> ....where are the buried treasure spots in Tortuga?
> 
> 
> 
> BobRichmond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...There are 4 that I can think of.
> 1) Starting on the dock, turn left on the land, and go along the beach almost to the end. This is where the beach comes to a point near where the first alligator shows up. There is a dig spot near the island side of the beach there.
> 2) Starting on the dock, turn right on the land and follow the beach to where it ends behind the boatbuilders shop. Turn left and take the path and you will come into a clearing with a few buildings, a well, and a NPC named Hendry Cutts. In front of and across some logs from Cutts is a dig spot.
> 3) Starting inside the walled town take the exit right next to the Faithful Bride Tavern. Just behind the tavern is a small grassy area with a dig spot.
> 4) Facing the wall from spot #3 (above), go to the right up a small grassy hill. At the top is a level area with a dig spot.
Click to expand...

I just thought of another one.
5) Starting at the dock, turn left on land, and then turn right at the first opportunity. This will take you to shanty town where you will see Butcher Brown in front of his stand. Behind and to the right of his stand you will see a short grassy rise with a fence running up the right side of it. At the top of the rise beside the fence is another dig spot.


----------



## DudeZeke#2

With my experiences, (level 34) I say you want to work on the three main weapons you will use the most.  
1.  Cutlass
2.  Doll
3.  Staff

While you don't unlock the staff right away, it's great ot pull out in dangerous situations.  The cutlass, you use in almsot every situation.  The doll, you can run around and attack, and with life drain at level 20, you can heal yourself.  After getting these to twenty, which by then you should be in your 30's, go to tormenta, preferibly with a buddy, and level up everything else.  Dagger should be next, as it cna do a lot of damage quickly, then pistol, and finally nades when you can take the damage.  But don't forget to level up sailing and cannons, as you will use them for quests, and for retaknig the Pearl.  If you have any questions, pm me.  i tested both betas, and know a fair amount about the game.

Loot hard,

The Commodore

Zeke


----------



## BobRichmond

Good points all, but I have a little different perspective.


DudeZeke#2 said:


> ...you want to work on the three main weapons you will use the most.
> 1.  Cutlass
> 2.  Doll
> 3.  Staff...


Since you will not even get the staff till level 30 notoriety, I would put pistol #3 and staff #4. I prefer the pistol over the dagger for 3 reasons. You can attack (and attrack) enemies from a further distance with take aim (pistol lvl 4), you can back up while still shooting free ammo which gives you a little better defense, and hex eater shoot (pistol lvl 10) is wonderful to use on voodoo using undead (witchdoctors, gypsies, etc.) as it takes all their voodoo after a few shots.


DudeZeke#2 said:


> ...the staff ...it's great ot pull out in dangerous situations.


After getting the staff and especially after getting the Wither spell (staff lvl 4) I find it works well as a main weapon. The only times I do not use it is if there is only one enemy needed to kill, I might need to heal myself (using the dolls lvl 20 Life Drain spell), or I am leveling up.


----------



## threeboysmom

DudeZeke#2 said:


> and with life drain at level 20, you can heal yourself.



Oh yes!  I had no idea you could use the doll at a certain level to heal yourself!  Woot!


----------



## taz

DudeZeke#2 said:


> With my experiences, (level 34) I say you want to work on the three main weapons you will use the most.
> 1.  Cutlass
> 2.  Doll
> 3.  Staff
> 
> While you don't unlock the staff right away, it's great ot pull out in dangerous situations.  The cutlass, you use in almsot every situation.  The doll, you can run around and attack, and with life drain at level 20, you can heal yourself.  After getting these to twenty, which by then you should be in your 30's, go to tormenta, preferibly with a buddy, and level up everything else.  Dagger should be next, as it cna do a lot of damage quickly, then pistol, and finally nades when you can take the damage.  But don't forget to level up sailing and cannons, as you will use them for quests, and for retaknig the Pearl.  If you have any questions, pm me.  i tested both betas, and know a fair amount about the game.
> 
> Loot hard,
> 
> The Commodore
> 
> Zeke





BobRichmond said:


> Good points all, but I have a little different perspective.
> 
> Since you will not even get the staff till level 30 notoriety, I would put pistol #3 and staff #4. I prefer the pistol over the dagger for 3 reasons. You can attack (and attrack) enemies from a further distance with take aim (pistol lvl 4), you can back up while still shooting free ammo which gives you a little better defense, and hex eater shoot (pistol lvl 10) is wonderful to use on voodoo using undead (witchdoctors, gypsies, etc.) as it takes all their voodoo after a few shots.
> 
> After getting the staff and especially after getting the Wither spell (staff lvl 4) I find it works well as a main weapon. The only times I do not use it is if there is only one enemy needed to kill, I might need to heal myself (using the dolls lvl 20 Life Drain spell), or I am leveling up.



So I dont want to just have one really great weapon? 


(Great answers though  )


----------



## LittleMermaidsMom

I guess everybody has their preference when it comes to leveling weapons... here's what worked best for me (I have one pirate already maxed at level 40 an am working on another one; also some members of my first guild are working on their 3rd and 4th pirates and this is what we've found works best for us).

1. Doll - level your doll to 20 as soon as you get it, so you can unlock Life Drain and heal yourself, as Bob mentioned.

2. Either cutlass, pistol or dagger - work on leveling one of these next; my preference is dagger as you can make faster cuts than with the cutlass and you can still attack from a distance with throwing daggers.  Also, the dagger unlocks some great passive skills.  

3. Grenades - to me, these were the hardest weapon to level, so it's better to max these as soon as possible while you're still lower level and can get good reps from lower level enemies.  This best place for this is that group of navy soldiers just inside the fort at Kingshead...stand behind the wooden fence and throw the grenades at them.. they'll come up to you, but won't be able to attack you because your behind the fence.  If you do this as soon as you get your grenades, you should be able to average around 250 reps per group of soldiers - you can level here really fast!  Also, grenades have awesome passive skills which will make you a lot stronger, your weapons stronger and your health greater.  And if you enjoy PVP, this is a great weapon and passive skills to have; I'm rarely beat in PVP unless two level 40's gang up on me


----------



## KrazyPete

taz said:


> So I dont want to just have one really great weapon?
> 
> (Great answers though  )



I'm probably doing it wrong but I like to level them all up pretty evenly.

It seems like there are certain situations where you might need each weapon and I don't want one of them to be weak when I need it. That said, I go to the cutlass a lot. So all of my weapons are L10 except the cutlass which is L13. I also try to unlock every skill when it's available. The only place where I get selective is in how I apply the extra skill points I get on the levels where no new skill is unlocked.

Edit: I just recently got the Grenade so it's only L4


----------



## HappyGoLucky

I don't think you are going about it wrong KrazyPete.  That's how I basically leveled my weapons.

Believe me I have favorite weapons that I'll use if I'm in a bad situation, but I tried to keep all my weapons evenly leveled.  The problem you'll have is if you level your favorite weapon completely to level 25 (Mastered), then if you use it you do NOT get any Rep towards your Notoriety.  

Now having said that, when I first got my grenades I decided they were worthless and didn't bother with them.  I had planned not leveling them at all lol.  Well as my Notoriety went up, I began to think I wasn't going to get to Pirate Master without at least leveling them somewhat (plus as stated above, they have some good passive skills).  (Then they added those new weapon quests after I Mastered my grenades, well that sort of changed my worry because you got Notoriety for those quests).

Also before I learned about the NOT getting any Rep after you Mastered your weapon, I had gotten my Voodoo Doll to level 24.  So I stopped using it except in emergencies (healing).  Now it's the only thing I haven't Mastered lol.

I'm a Pirate Master, I have all weapons Mastered (except Voodoo Doll which is close), and I've finished the Boss Battle. 

Now I just twiddle my thumbs lol!


----------



## threeboysmom

HappyGoLucky said:


> I don't think you are going about it wrong KrazyPete.



I do!  

But that's what's the most fun - disagreeing with Petez!  

I tend to use one or two weapons the most and not bother with the rest, but he uses them all.... I keep my skill points heavy on one or two skills, but he spreads them out all over.  I like the room warm, he wants it cool, LOL!  

Happy, not that I want you to pick sides (haha), but I'm not sure I get the gist of your post - are you saying we SHOULD level up all our weapons at once or not?  Just a little confused here


----------



## DudeZeke#2

You shoudl get every weapon to 20, jsut to be safe.  At 20, you'll still get rep for them all, but they're pretty good.


----------



## BobRichmond

KrazyPete said:


> I'm probably doing it wrong but I like to level them all up pretty evenly...
> ...I also try to unlock every skill when it's available....
> ...The only place where I get selective is in how I apply the extra skill points I get on the levels where no new skill is unlocked...


Well basically that is how I started doing it. All of my weapons now are between lvl 18.5 and 23.5, except for my lvl 12 grenades. I had unlocked every skill as it became available, but till just recently had not applied any extra skill points. The only extra skill points I have now applied is a couple of points to the doll's Attune skill, so I could attune multiple targets and this was just to help in the Boss Battle deck fight.

So now I have staff and doll between 22-23.5, pistol at 21, cutlass at 19 (working that up recently), dagger at 18.5 (working that up now), and grenades at 12 (recently worked on that too). At lvl 36 notoriety it is very time consuming to work up anything and with grenades also costs a bit. My main way to fight at the moment is to use pistol, dagger, or grenades just to get them leveled up and only bring out the staff, doll, or pistol if I feel it is needed.


----------



## HappyGoLucky

You can level your weapons however you want to, I don't believe there is a right or wrong way.

But you should remember that when a weapon reaches level 25 (Mastered), you will NOT get any more Rep points towards your Notoriety.  Which means if you want to reach Pirate Master (Notoriety Level 40), you will have to use other weapons to get those Rep points.  You also get Notoriety (Rep) points doing the Pearl Quest (and Weapon Quests), but that alone is not enough to get you to Pirate Master.

So what I was trying to convey above was BEFORE I knew about the NOT getting any Rep points after a weapon was Mastered, I favored my Voodoo Doll and got it to level 24.  (And because I didn't like the Grenades, I didn't plan to do anything with them but changed my mind.)  AFTER I learned about the Weapon (Rep) Mastered situation, then I started working on all my weapons equally (keeping all my weapons at the same level, well except my Voodoo Doll which I had already leveled high lol).

It's a lesson I learned almost too late, so I was trying to share what I learned with others.

I kept mine equal because it was easier for me to rotate through the weapons (usually a level at a time), and not have to suffer having to do several levels later on (although that's exactly what happened with my Grenades lol, I had to suffer several levels of training to catch up to my other weapons, again trying to pass on a lesson learned lol).

So as you can see everyone has a different approach to leveling their weapons, and it appears we're still reaching Pirate Master lol.

Good Luck, and have fun!


----------



## threeboysmom

HappyGoLucky said:


> You can level your weapons however you want to, I don't believe there is a right or wrong way.
> 
> But you should remember that when a weapon reaches level 25 (Mastered), you will NOT get any more Rep points towards your Notoriety.  Which means if you want to reach Pirate Master (Notoriety Level 40), you will have to use other weapons to get those Rep points.  You also get Notoriety (Rep) points doing the Pearl Quest (and Weapon Quests), but that alone is not enough to get you to Pirate Master.
> 
> So what I was trying to convey above was BEFORE I knew about the NOT getting any Rep points after a weapon was Mastered, I favored my Voodoo Doll and got it to level 24.  (And because I didn't like the Grenades, I didn't plan to do anything with them but changed my mind.)  AFTER I learned about the Weapon (Rep) Mastered situation, then I started working on all my weapons equally (keeping all my weapons at the same level, well except my Voodoo Doll which I had already leveled high lol).
> 
> It's a lesson I learned almost too late, so I was trying to share what I learned with others.
> 
> I kept mine equal because it was easier for me to rotate through the weapons (usually a level at a time), and not have to suffer having to do several levels later on (although that's exactly what happened with my Grenades lol, I had to suffer several levels of training to catch up to my other weapons, again trying to pass on a lesson learned lol).
> 
> So as you can see everyone has a different approach to leveling their weapons, and it appears we're still reaching Pirate Master lol.
> 
> Good Luck, and have fun!



OK...............

So.... you either have to play with your least favorite weapons NOW to keep them evenly leveled OR you can wait until the end when your favorites are maxed and play with them then...

I choose the latter because I still think I'm right and Petez is wrong


----------



## KrazyPete

threeboysmom said:


> OK...............
> 
> So.... you either have to play with your least favorite weapons NOW to keep them evenly leveled OR you can wait until the end when your favorites are maxed and play with them then...
> 
> I choose the latter because I still think I'm right and Petez is wrong



That's fine. When our levels are way up there in the upper 30's I'll still have every weapon to choose from and still keep gaining rep. You'll be lobbing grenades at EVERYTHING!


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> That's fine. When our levels are way up there in the upper 30's I'll still have every weapon to choose from and still keep gaining rep. You'll be lobbing grenades at EVERYTHING!


----------



## taz

So there is many ways people do that. I think I am going to level up my cutlass to about 15. Keep it there for a while and while doing that level up my doll really  high. Maybe get my other weapons around 9 or something.


I dont know......... too much to think about 


(anyone want to pillage some ships right now?)


----------



## Sir_Quikslvr

I bought a brand new Galleon. I got Unlimited Access today


----------



## ihavewaycutecats

okay, im pretty new to this whole pirates game. So i don't know where alot of places are. I need help finding fort charles, which island is it on? I am doing the voodoo doll quest thing where you have to plunder pitch and wire from crates in fort charles, or something.


----------



## ihavewaycutecats

oops double post, sorry.


----------



## BobRichmond

ihavewaycutecats said:


> ...need help finding fort charles, which island is it on?...


Fort Charles is the fort on the hill on Port Royal. If you are looking inland from the water it is to the far left of the island.

The 3 forts that are presently in PotCO are:
Fort Charles on Port Royal
Fort Dundee on Padres Del Fuego
Kingshead Fort on Kingshead


----------



## ihavewaycutecats

BobRichmond said:


> Fort Charles is the fort on the hill on Port Royal. If you are looking inland from the water it is to the far left of the island.
> 
> The 3 forts that are presently in PotCO are:
> Fort Charles on Port Royal
> Fort Dundee on Padres Del Fuego
> Kingshead Fort on Kingshead



Thanks so much! that will help alot!


----------



## taz

ihavewaycutecats said:


> Thanks so much! that will help alot!



I ask lots of questions too 

He's a very good answerer....(cool word huh?)


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

When I get my unlimited access, should I get a galleon or a frigate?

I'm leaning toward a frigate


----------



## BobRichmond

GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> When I get my unlimited access, should I get a galleon or a frigate?...


I prefer the frigate, which makes taking on a crew much easier and has better armor (especially in front). Others prefer the galleon, because it holds more cargo and has more broadside cannons.


----------



## taz

I got a galleon


----------



## ShadowKittyKat

I put my new pirate in the guild and I think I'll keep her there lol, she doesn't have her name yet and it hopefully will be Angelfish but it says Incomplete in the guild list. o.o


----------



## seaturtledude

Awesome! (I haven't posted in so long)


----------



## taz

ShadowKittyKat said:


> I put my new pirate in the guild and I think I'll keep her there lol, she doesn't have her name yet and it hopefully will be Angelfish but it says Incomplete in the guild list. o.o



OT: Great Sig!


----------



## ShadowKittyKat

taz said:


> OT: Great Sig!



OT: thanks, it took me like 3 minutes to make it XD


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

Remember, the polls end today! Vote, and submit for the EB symbol (Entries are not accepted after today)


----------



## threeboysmom

Hi there, Elite DIS!

We are having another Guild event on Friday, June 27, and are counting on all of you joining us in a little friendly competition 

Here's the information I posted on our site, as well as our DIS thread....

_
I recently attended Mickey's Pirate & Princess Party and absolutely LOVED it! 

Here's my own version of the party, POTCO style 

This event will be a competition against the other DIS guild. Rocking our Roos will be on the Princess team (naturally) and the Elite DIS will be on the Pirate team.

The night will consist of a scavenger/treasure hunt in a race against the other team. Team members must stay together at all times and complete tasks in order and in the fastest time.

We will be getting our "bracelets" (to enter the party), participating in a parade, and watching fireworks as part of the event also.

On the day of the event, I will post more information on our DIS thread, including the list of scavenger hunt tasks for both guilds to access during the party._


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

threeboysmom said:


> Hi there, Elite DIS!
> 
> We are having another Guild event on Friday, June 27, and are counting on all of you joining us in a little friendly competition
> 
> Here's the information I posted on our site, as well as our DIS thread....
> 
> _
> I recently attended Mickey's Pirate & Princess Party and absolutely LOVED it!
> 
> Here's my own version of the party, POTCO style
> 
> This event will be a competition against the other DIS guild. Rocking our Roos will be on the Princess team (naturally) and the Elite DIS will be on the Pirate team.
> 
> The night will consist of a scavenger/treasure hunt in a race against the other team. Team members must stay together at all times and complete tasks in order and in the fastest time.
> 
> We will be getting our "bracelets" (to enter the party), participating in a parade, and watching fireworks as part of the event also.
> 
> On the day of the event, I will post more information on our DIS thread, including the list of scavenger hunt tasks for both guilds to access during the party._


Woot! Sounds Fun!


----------



## taz

Wonder whos gonna win


----------



## ihavewaycutecats

threeboysmom said:


> Hi there, Elite DIS!
> 
> We are having another Guild event on Friday, June 27, and are counting on all of you joining us in a little friendly competition
> 
> Here's the information I posted on our site, as well as our DIS thread....
> 
> _
> I recently attended Mickey's Pirate & Princess Party and absolutely LOVED it!
> 
> Here's my own version of the party, POTCO style
> 
> This event will be a competition against the other DIS guild. Rocking our Roos will be on the Princess team (naturally) and the Elite DIS will be on the Pirate team.
> 
> The night will consist of a scavenger/treasure hunt in a race against the other team. Team members must stay together at all times and complete tasks in order and in the fastest time.
> 
> We will be getting our "bracelets" (to enter the party), participating in a parade, and watching fireworks as part of the event also.
> 
> On the day of the event, I will post more information on our DIS thread, including the list of scavenger hunt tasks for both guilds to access during the party._



Sounds Fun!


----------



## ihavewaycutecats

Ok, I just have a quick question. How do you board another ship? Yes I know it's only the ships with the flags over them, but I took one on once (tongue twister, haha) and it wouldn't let me board it.


----------



## KrazyPete

ihavewaycutecats said:


> Ok, I just have a quick question. How do you board another ship? Yes I know it's only the ships with the flags over them, but I took one on once (tongue twister, haha) and it wouldn't let me board it.



If there was another ship trying to sink it then the ship that inflicts the most damage gets the boarding rights. Also, if you were hitting the ship with "Firebrand" then it continues to takes damage from the fire. So after the ship was disabled the fire may have sunk the ship before you could board it.


----------



## HappyGoLucky

Nevermind, sorry.


----------



## ihavewaycutecats

KrazyPete said:


> If there was another ship trying to sink it then the ship that inflicts the most damage gets the boarding rights. Also, if you were hitting the ship with "Firebrand" then it continues to takes damage from the fire. So after the ship was disabled the fire may have sunk the ship before you could board it.



okay, thanks.


----------



## BobRichmond

KrazyPete said:


> If there was another ship trying to sink it then the ship that inflicts the most damage gets the boarding rights. Also, if you were hitting the ship with "Firebrand" then it continues to takes damage from the fire. So after the ship was disabled the fire may have sunk the ship before you could board it.


To complete this answer:
If you have done the most damage to a flagship and it does not sink, the game will give you a message to grapple the flagship. The cannons have a grappling hook shot that you shoot at flashing green circles on the flagship. Once the grappling hooks are landed and the flagship is pulled close to yours the game will give the captain of your ship a message box that has a "Board" button to click on. Once that button is clicked everybody on your ship should swing over to the flagship and you have to kill all on board to sink her and get the loot. If all of you get killed, both ships sink, you will not get any loot, you will get the experience points for disabling the ship, you will get a jail visit, and the ship owner will have to pay to rebuild the ship.


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

Is our guild dead?


----------



## ShadowKittyKat

GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> Is our guild dead?



 Even when I see other people on, they don't respond when I say hi...


----------



## taz

GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> Is our guild dead?



Same....Im thinking about making a guild of my own for people that talk. I ask for help and people dont respond etc.


I dont know, it seems like no one talks.


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

Hey, I think chat isn't working too well. I have a friend (Tinkspiratepal on dis, I believe) that talks, and I can only see his chat every once in a while. Could someone go on with me and test the chat?


----------



## taz

Im sure that is true....but I kind of doubt that is the case.


I have no clue who most people are in there too. That is the good part of the other guild. They are pretty close and talk a lot


----------



## cowboys_girl

Hey guys!  Sorry the guild has been kinda quiet.  I'm usually quite a talker when I'm on.  Not long after I joined the guild, quite possibly days even I got a new full time job.  I had been "unemployed" up until that point so I was playing a lot.  So anyway I'm going to bed early and gone all day now.  I'll try to be back on a bit more now on the weekends especially now that there's all the weapons quests to do.  I was done with everything and that was also a contributing factor.  So hopefully everyone sticks around.  If that event Pink wants to do isn't too early Pacific time I'd be happy to participate.  Hope to see everyone soon!

-Stacey


----------



## taz

A Caribbean Celebration
A recent shipment of goods from Europe has brought rumor of an interesting new invention -- fireworks! Legend has it that in addition to gunpowder, the pirates of the Far East invented these devices, which fill the skies with bright cascades of spark and light.

Celebrate with us July 3rd (starting around 6PM PT) until July 6th - in honor of the arrival of this new invention to the Caribbean. Fireworks start once stars light up the night sky. To watch them, find a spot on or near the shores of Port Royal, Tortuga, or Padres Del Fuego and enjoy the show


----------



## BenSharkswain

I'll join


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

BenSharkswain said:


> I'll join


Oh gosh


----------



## ShadowKittyKat

GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> Oh gosh


----------



## tinkabellspirate

GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> Hey, I think chat isn't working too well. I have a friend (Tinkspiratepal on dis, I believe) that talks, and I can only see his chat every once in a while. Could someone go on with me and test the chat?



Goofy! you need to go on your Disney account settings and check open chat with friends I dont know maybe you need parental settings changed also.


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

It worked before, and neither of my parents have Disney accounts


----------



## threeboysmom

Just a reminder that Pinky's Pirate & Princess Party is going on tomorrow night (Friday).  I'm thinking of changing the time to 9 EST so our guildmaster can be there.  Does anyone have any objections?

WWEDUDE, anyway to get a number from your guild as to who's attending?


----------



## tinkabellspirate

Anyone know the reason for the + sign by the chat box?


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

threeboysmom said:


> Just a reminder that Pinky's Pirate & Princess Party is going on tomorrow night (Friday).  I'm thinking of changing the time to 9 EST so our guildmaster can be there.  Does anyone have any objections?
> 
> WWEDUDE, anyway to get a number from your guild as to who's attending?



I have an objection. We currently have 2 active guild members  

WWEDUDE and our lead officer, Seaturtledude are both gone


----------



## ShadowKittyKat

tinkabellspirate said:


> Anyone know the reason for the + sign by the chat box?



Without the + sign you can chat freely (with the exception of bad words/words deemed worthy of giving out personal info - if you type anything against the rules it either won't come out or it will come out and you'll probably get banned lol) and with the + sign there's a limited dictionary, and words you type that aren't in the dictionary blink red and if you hit enter anyway it shows up as "arrr."


----------



## tinkabellspirate

Thanks Cat, I have looked all over for that answer.


----------



## threeboysmom

GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> I have an objection. We currently have 2 active guild members
> 
> WWEDUDE and our lead officer, Seaturtledude are both gone



Seriously?  I thought your guild was quite big


----------



## threeboysmom

We'll take on the first SIX Dis pirate players that are feeling brave enough to compete against us tomorrow in the Pirate and Princess Party event.  

Post if you would like to join us.  Thanks!


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

I'm sorry, we don't have 6 members left


----------



## KrazyPete

GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> I'm sorry, we don't have 6 members left



I think she's saying that it doesn't have to be "Elite Dis" on the other side as long as they are DISboard members. So if you can get some people from your guild together that would be awesome but if any DIS member is a part of another guild and wants to play on your side that's fine too. We'd just like to know who to expect so we can coordinate better.

I guess it's everyone vs. the Roos. 

Anyone who wants to join us for the event tomorrow night just speak up.


----------



## ShadowKittyKat

I'll join 

And no problem tink


----------



## tinkabellspirate

I will be on, goofy and cat your on list so shout if you need otherwise im chasing the pearl and more rum for dear ole jack...


----------



## WWEDUDE

Actually we have around 30 I believe @_@ 

But.. as VMK closed it seems we all went our separate ways.


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

WWEDUDE said:


> Actually we have around 30 I believe @_@
> 
> But.. as VMK closed it seems we all went our separate ways.



 ZOMG DUDE U ARR BACK


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

btw im in for event


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

Dude, what ever happened to those pins?


----------



## threeboysmom

So as it stands now, it looks like there are 6 Roo Rockers participating:

Pink
Petez
Jade
Cruise
Matty
Jewel

And 4 DIS'ers participating:

Cat
Goofy
Tinkspirate
Super

Anymore? I do have to say that numbers won't make much of a difference in this type of an event, so don't sweat it. You actually will be able to move faster with 4 than with 6 since you have to stay together at all times.

I'll be posting details in a bit on my thread... Stay tuned!


----------



## threeboysmom

I am posting the rules and tasks now on my Roo Rocker thread.  However, my DIS time is behind everyone's for some quirky reason so you'll have to scroll for the post (even though it's the newest post, it won't be the last post due to my time being messed up...)

Make sure you reference my post before the party begins!  Either keep DIS open in another window or print it out to have by your computer.

See you all at 9 pm EST on the Tortuga dock (I'll post ocean server closer to the time)


----------



## ShadowKittyKat

threeboysmom said:


> I am posting the rules and tasks now on my Roo Rocker thread.  However, my DIS time is behind everyone's for some quirky reason so you'll have to scroll for the post (even though it's the newest post, it won't be the last post due to my time being messed up...)
> 
> Make sure you reference my post before the party begins!  Either keep DIS open in another window or print it out to have by your computer.
> 
> See you all at 9 pm EST on the Tortuga dock (I'll post ocean server closer to the time)



Don't worry lol, having the same issue, posted something and my post is below the one I responded to (I have my posts set to show up backwards since I'm used to that lol)


----------



## taz

threeboysmom said:


> Seriously?  I thought your guild was quite big



That doesnt mean people are usually on or post.


What if we cant make it at the last minute or have to get off for a little bit?
How long will it last?


----------



## threeboysmom

taz said:


> That doesnt mean people are usually on or post.
> 
> 
> What if we cant make it at the last minute or have to get off for a little bit?
> How long will it last?



I'm guessing it will take perhaps 60-90 minutes to complete all tasks.  However, that's just an estimate - I really have no clue 

If you can't make it at the starting time, or are going to have trouble staying on for the entire event, it's probably best if you pass on this one, Taz.

There will be plenty of other events scheduled in the future that perhaps might fit your schedule better.


----------



## taz

threeboysmom said:


> I'm guessing it will take perhaps 60-90 minutes to complete all tasks.  However, that's just an estimate - I really have no clue
> 
> If you can't make it at the starting time, or are going to have trouble staying on for the entire event, it's probably best if you pass on this one, Taz.
> 
> There will be plenty of other events scheduled in the future that perhaps might fit your schedule better.



Maybe, but most are for the roo guild I thought?


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

Hey guys, can I snap the shots? If you remember, I was the one that always won the Dis Photo Game 

And, I appoint Esmeralda as our people watcher!


----------



## Mean Queen

New PotCO member here.  I'm Jade Firefury.  I saw Captain Watercoaster earlier but was too busy in a fight to answer back.  I'm a level 7 right now.


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

Mean Queen said:


> New PotCO member here.  I'm Jade Firefury.  I saw Captain Watercoaster earlier but was too busy in a fight to answer back.  I'm a level 7 right now.



I'm sorry, I had to leave.

Make sure to post on the sticky on the front page and go to our forum at theelitedis.x.am


----------



## threeboysmom

Mean Queen said:


> New PotCO member here.  I'm Jade Firefury.  I saw Captain Watercoaster earlier but was too busy in a fight to answer back.  I'm a level 7 right now.



You're certainly welcome to join in on our party event scheduled for 9 EST tonight.  We'll be meeting at the Tortuga dock (Barila ocean server).  The details of the event can be found on the Rocking our Roos thread (last page)

Welcome!


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

anyone see this?

http://theelitedis.ourtoolbar.com/?regular=true

I was searching google for "The Elite Dis"

very cool dude


----------



## WWEDUDE

GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> anyone see this?
> 
> http://theelitedis.ourtoolbar.com/?regular=true
> 
> I was searching google for "The Elite Dis"
> 
> very cool dude



Oh boy, you found that? I created that way back when I first started the website. @_@


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

WWEDUDE said:


> Oh boy, you found that? I created that way back when I first started the website. @_@



Speaking of the website, what's up with Watery ParaDise and the pins?

Guys, our new slogan is:

The Elite Dis, bringing eliteness to a whole new level
(from Dude)

And logo:




(Shadow)

The poll for the EliteBucks Symbol is here:
http://theelitedis.5.forumer.com/index.php?act=ST&f=22&t=133&st=0

PLEASE visit our forum at theelitedis.x.am


----------



## WWEDUDE

Over the past few weeks, our guild has become more and more inactive. This is because I have moved onto other games, as have most of our Dis Community. As VMK closed, VMK Dis'sers have moved there own ways, me included. Some members stayed with Pirates, as that proved to be there cup o' tea. I personally have moved onto a very fun game, Neopets, and created a website for this (I learned to create custom layouts shortly have The Elite Dis' website was done ). I don't want to be holding our guild back from reaching it's potential, so today I am passing on The Elite Dis, to LittleMermaidsMom, aka Esmeralda. I have decided this after talking with KrazyPete, Pink, as well as LittleMermaidsMom. Mermaid will be creating a new guild and I will post the code to register everywhere I can (here, our forums, and website). I still don't know what I will be doing with the forums, and website. I will talk with Mermaid about the forums and website, if they do stay, they won't be updated. 

I am sorry I was not able to stay with Pirates. I truly hope you have found your new VMK with Pirates, I haven't, so I have moved on. I wish you all the best, and the best for The Elite Dis'ers.

_Bringing elite to a whole new level since March 21st 2008,_
Dude

See you in VFK, Neopets, Smallworlds, and on Pirates!


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

Woot! Congrats Esmerelda!

Could we please keep our forum, just change it? I really liked my pins


----------



## threeboysmom

WWEDUDE said:


> Over the past few weeks, our guild has become more and more inactive. This is because I have moved onto other games, as have most of our Dis Community. As VMK closed, VMK Dis'sers have moved there own ways, me included. Some members stayed with Pirates, as that proved to be there cup o' tea. I personally have moved onto a very fun game, Neopets, and created a website for this (I learned to create custom layouts shortly have The Elite Dis' website was done ). I don't want to be holding our guild back from reaching it's potential, so today I am passing on The Elite Dis, to LittleMermaidsMom, aka Esmeralda. I have decided this after talking with KrazyPete, Pink, as well as LittleMermaidsMom. Mermaid will be creating a new guild and I will post the code to register everywhere I can (here, our forums, and website). I still don't know what I will be doing with the forums, and website. I will talk with Mermaid about the forums and website, if they do stay, they won't be updated.
> 
> I am sorry I was not able to stay with Pirates. I truly hope you have found your new VMK with Pirates, I haven't, so I have moved on. I wish you all the best, and the best for The Elite Dis'ers.
> 
> _Bringing elite to a whole new level since March 21st 2008,_
> Dude
> 
> See you in VFK, Neopets, Smallworlds, and on Pirates!



Aww, Dude.  You know you will be missed!  

I'm excited to hear that LittleMermaidsMom will be taking over as Guildmaster!  I'm really looking forward to our two guilds working closely together and having some fun competitions! (we Roo Rockers need a chance to redeem ourselves, lol)

If you ever need anything, give us a holler!  We're only a thread away!  LOL!


----------



## WWEDUDE

I just got a few more details. Our new guild's name will be The Elite Dis 2. The only thing that will change will be the name under your account name, we are still The Elite Dis. Our website, and our forums will remain, but they will not be updated. I will elect a person to moderator the forums. All officers, if they choose to make the switch over, will remain officers. The invite code is ADHT8999. Please move over to the new guild, asap. Sometime next month the old guild will be deleted, and I will degrade my account to basic. Thank you for wonderful months! I shall never be more than a PM away.

Dude

PS: Thanks for being so supportive with this change!


----------



## Babypandaroo

Well i played on pirates earlier and just realized that the 30 days of unlimited access that a friend gave me ended.   I made it to level 20 and had just gotten the grenades. well when it ended so did the grenades and daggers and frigate i purchased.   Can't use any of them.   I'm still waiting on that 30 days of unlimited access that vmk promised us. so far no luck. I miss vmk and i miss all of you who i played with on vmk.


----------



## threeboysmom

Babypandaroo said:


> Well i played on pirates earlier and just realized that the 30 days of unlimited access that a friend gave me ended.   I made it to level 20 and had just gotten the grenades. well when it ended so did the grenades and daggers and frigate i purchased.   Can't use any of them.   I'm still waiting on that 30 days of unlimited access that vmk promised us. so far no luck. I miss vmk and i miss all of you who i played with on vmk.



Wow, I didn't realize that you lose those things when your time was up...  I wonder, do you get them back if you were to use another code or pay for a month?  Or would you have to start those quests over again (and buy another frigate)?

If you really love the game, I would pay the $4.95 for another month right now.  This hopefully will get you through until VMK comes through with their promise, and you can get another month to tack on.


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

Babypandaroo said:


> Well i played on pirates earlier and just realized that the 30 days of unlimited access that a friend gave me ended.   I made it to level 20 and had just gotten the grenades. well when it ended so did the grenades and daggers and frigate i purchased.   Can't use any of them.   I'm still waiting on that 30 days of unlimited access that vmk promised us. so far no luck. I miss vmk and i miss all of you who i played with on vmk.



August, read VMK.com


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

threeboysmom said:


> Wow, I didn't realize that you lose those things when your time was up...  I wonder, do you get them back if you were to use another code or pay for a month?  Or would you have to start those quests over again (and buy another frigate)?
> 
> If you really love the game, I would pay the $4.95 for another month right now.  This hopefully will get you through until VMK comes through with their promise, and you can get another month to tack on.



You don't lose your things, you just can't use them

They are still in your inventory/bottles

I checked with Shadow


----------



## taz

I will join this one 

Hopefully this time there will be lots of talking and battling. It seemed everyone was on mute  mode.


I am open for any jobs such as the mod :-D

Thanks, 
tAz


----------



## taz

WWEDUDE said:


> Over the past few weeks, our guild has become more and more inactive. This is because I have moved onto other games, as have most of our Dis Community. As VMK closed, VMK Dis'sers have moved there own ways, me included. Some members stayed with Pirates, as that proved to be there cup o' tea. I personally have moved onto a very fun game, Neopets, and created a website for this (I learned to create custom layouts shortly have The Elite Dis' website was done ). I don't want to be holding our guild back from reaching it's potential, so today I am passing on The Elite Dis, to LittleMermaidsMom, aka Esmeralda. I have decided this after talking with KrazyPete, Pink, as well as LittleMermaidsMom. Mermaid will be creating a new guild and I will post the code to register everywhere I can (here, our forums, and website). I still don't know what I will be doing with the forums, and website. I will talk with Mermaid about the forums and website, if they do stay, they won't be updated.
> 
> I am sorry I was not able to stay with Pirates. I truly hope you have found your new VMK with Pirates, I haven't, so I have moved on. I wish you all the best, and the best for The Elite Dis'ers.
> 
> _Bringing elite to a whole new level since March 21st 2008,_
> Dude
> 
> See you in VFK, Neopets, Smallworlds, and on Pirates!




I was just wondering if the thing you use to create websites is free? If so post me the link. I want to make one


----------



## WWEDUDE

taz said:


> I was just wondering if the thing you use to create websites is free? If so post me the link. I want to make one



Do you mean the hosting service? If so there are many free hosting services on the website, like freewebs. What I used it more diffucult to use than freewebs, because you must know HTML/CSS, even if you use a premade layout.


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

taz said:


> I was just wondering if the thing you use to create websites is free? If so post me the link. I want to make one



He used awardspace.com and forumer.com

the .co.nr is a mask and you can get one by going to www.co.nr

I have freewebs with a co.nr mask for my Relay for Life team


----------



## KrazyPete

The website was nice but if it can't be updated it isn't going to be very useful. I know that for our guild we use our Dis thread for discussions as much as we do our web site. If you guys want a web site like ours it wouldn't take much for me to set it up. Just let me know.


----------



## ShadowKittyKat

You know you guys could keep the name The Elite Dis without having to put the 2 next to it if the GM boots everyone out first then leaves himself.  Then the guild will no longer exist so you can create a new one with the same name.


----------



## taz

I just wanted to create my own site for myself. How can I do that with links to other pages on the site etc.

Not like a forum or anything....


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

actually, I hate this site


----------



## threeboysmom

Goofy, hold on.  Pete will get you set up with a very basic site and then you can play to your heart's content and customize it all you want.


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

edit


----------



## KrazyPete

I know I sort of hinted around that I would help with this earlier... and Pink has explained some of how our website works in the other thread... let me clarify this just a little bit more for you.

*Hosting:* I pay for hosting already. My hosting service will let me host many more sites on my account than I ever actually will. I can provide you with ad-free website hosting for free.

*Web Address:* They are $7-10 a year. I'm fine with getting a domain name for your guild's website. If you guys want to PayPal me some cash for it that's fine. If not, it's really no big deal. Either way, you can have a .com address not .ws.ru or whatever.

*Web Site:* It takes me about about 20 minutes to configure a new site with the Drupal (drupal.org) content managment system installed on it. You can look at RockingOurRoo.com to see it in action. You can give members permission to make changes to the site if you want to. No HTML is required unless you want to build a custom template.

If for some reason you just want to have your guild site someplace else that's fine. I would recommend you google "guild sites." There are a lot of hosting services that already offer sites prebuilt for MMO guilds. One that looked pretty good to me when I was researching was GuildLaunch.com. It has everything your guild needs and there is an ad-based option if you don't want to pay for the service.


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

KrazyPete said:


> I know I sort of hinted around that I would help with this earlier... and Pink has explained some of how our website works in the other thread... let me clarify this just a little bit more for you.
> 
> *Hosting:* I pay for hosting already. My hosting service will let me host many more sites on my account than I ever actually will. I can provide you with ad-free website hosting for free.
> 
> *Web Address:* They are $7-10 a year. I'm fine with getting a domain name for your guild's website. If you guys want to PayPal me some cash for it that's fine. If not, it's really no big deal. Either way, you can have a .com address not .ws.ru or whatever.
> 
> *Web Site:* It takes me about about 20 minutes to configure a new site with the Drupal (drupal.org) content managment system installed on it. You can look at RockingOurRoo.com to see it in action. You can give members permission to make changes to the site if you want to. No HTML is required unless you want to build a custom template.
> 
> If for some reason you just want to have your guild site someplace else that's fine. I would recommend you google "guild sites." There are a lot of hosting services that already offer sites prebuilt for MMO guilds. One that looked pretty good to me when I was researching was GuildLaunch.com. It has everything your guild needs and there is an ad-based option if you don't want to pay for the service.



Oh, you can?

If thats ok, it would be great since it's ad free

We should really run this through Esmerelda first


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

http://z4.invisionfree.com/test52545/index.php?

Like it?


----------



## taz

GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> http://z4.invisionfree.com/test52545/index.php?
> 
> Like it?



"Board Does Not Exist"



Thats what it says.


----------



## taz

I think we should make this a 15 at the most people guild.

Anymore than that is way too much


----------



## taz

There is already seven people and I have no clue who they are.


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

taz said:


> "Board Does Not Exist"
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what it says.



I deleted that 
http://z4.invisionfree.com/The_Elite_Dis/


----------



## taz

I would rather have a board like theirs. I like how they have all that information on the side and stuff. Its up to Esmeralda though

Either way I want too be a mod


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

taz said:


> I would rather have a board like theirs. I like how they have all that information on the side and stuff. Its up to Esmeralda though
> 
> Either way I want too be a mod



That's up to esmeralda too 

Esmeralda:

We can either have a forum like theirs or this forum: http://z4.invisionfree.com/The_Elite_Dis/

We _will_ have a site from KrazyPete with Esmerelda's approval


----------



## WWEDUDE

Please don't start creating all these sites, Esmeralda needs to get adjusted, and then she will decided what goes on.


----------



## taz

GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> That's up to esmeralda too
> 
> Esmeralda:
> 
> We can either have a forum like theirs or this forum: http://z4.invisionfree.com/The_Elite_Dis/
> 
> And, we can either have a page with ads or part of rockingourroos.com



We should have a poll.


Anyway I like this part of theirs

http://rockingourroos.com/node/5


----------



## taz

Either way, I really dont want 30 members. Posting the guild password or number out in the open is going to do that.


But we should have 15 active members.


Im leaving for baseball soon. Im excited to see whats discussed when Im back


----------



## ShadowKittyKat

So you're thinking of denying DIS members because you only want 15?


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

Hey, good idea, taz

and, your right shadow

BTW, if we don't use my forum, its still great practice 

Don't vote for mine because I worked at it


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

If we do use my forum, I will need some help with the site banner


----------



## taz

ShadowKittyKat said:


> So you're thinking of denying DIS members because you only want 15?


Isnt that what the other guild is doing? Its an idea, dont jump all over me. Thats just an idea I threw out there. *YOU *know that absolutely *no one *talked in the other guild


GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> Hey, good idea, taz
> 
> and, your right shadow
> 
> BTW, if we don't use my forum, its still great practice
> 
> Don't vote for mine because I worked at it



Great idea about practicing on there.


----------



## KrazyPete

GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> And, we can either have a page with ads or part of rockingourroos.com



Just to clarify this point. Your site wouldn't be a part of our site. It would be a completely separate site with it's own url and design template. It would run on the same software so that you could set up all the same features if you wanted to. Or different ones. Look at Drupal.org. It's a very flexible CMS.


----------



## WWEDUDE

KrazyPete said:


> Just to clarify this point. Your site wouldn't be a part of our site. It would be a completely separate site with it's own url and design template. It would run on the same software so that you could set up all the same features if you wanted to. Or different ones. Look at Drupal.org. It's a very flexible CMS.



Yes. Also, I do know PHP, and recently learned how to create pretty professional layouts. So if Esmeralda decides she wants a website, anybody can contact me and I certainly could give some help in the PHP/Layout department.


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

KrazyPete said:


> Just to clarify this point. Your site wouldn't be a part of our site. It would be a completely separate site with it's own url and design template. It would run on the same software so that you could set up all the same features if you wanted to. Or different ones. Look at Drupal.org. It's a very flexible CMS.



Ok I'll edit that


----------



## taz

KrazyPete said:


> Just to clarify this point. Your site wouldn't be a part of our site. It would be a completely separate site with it's own url and design template. It would run on the same software so that you could set up all the same features if you wanted to. Or different ones. Look at Drupal.org. It's a very flexible CMS.



w00t Thanks for the info


----------



## taz

WWEDUDE said:


> Yes. Also, I do know PHP, and recently learned how to create pretty professional layouts. So if Esmeralda decides she wants a website, anybody can contact me and I certainly could give some help in the PHP/Layout department.



I think insdead of one head leader it should be we all have input on the site/guild

If she didnt want one cant me and goofy make it?


----------



## WWEDUDE

taz said:


> I think insdead of one head leader it should be we all have input on the site/guild
> 
> If she didnt want one cant me and goofy make it?



I don't want to be speaking for her. So I am going to try and put my input to a minimum but, she may have different plans. I don't know what she is going to do, so I think we should wait to see what she says. We shouldn't be counting our chickens before they hatch, and we still need to make the transition. Then after we make the full switch, then you guys can talk as a group, about what you think should happen. Not all active members of the guild post on this topic. So once the group moves over, we can account for who made it, and you guys can talk about plans.


----------



## taz

WWEDUDE said:


> I don't want to be speaking for her. So I am going to try and put my input to a minimum but, she may have different plans. I don't know what she is going to do, so I think we should wait to see what she says. We shouldn't be counting our chickens before they hatch, and we still need to make the transition. Then after we make the full switch, then you guys can talk as a group, about what you think should happen. Not all active members of the guild post on this topic. So once the group moves over, we can account for who made it, and you guys can talk about plans.



Is she on often?


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

Proposal Forum at http://tedf.ne1.net


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

taz said:


> Is she on often?



Wow, be patient


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

I posted this on the RoR thread:


> How about our guilds get together for a fireworks viewing event? We could meet at Port Royal on July 3rd at 9PM (Eastern) on a server TBA


----------



## Babypandaroo

Can i come? what pirate should i be? One is at level 20 and the other is at level 8


----------



## tinkabellspirate

Avast! I joined yer crew title Tinkpiratepal~!


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

Babypandaroo said:


> Can i come? what pirate should i be? One is at level 20 and the other is at level 8


What ever you wish


tinkabellspirate said:


> Avast! I joined yer crew title Tinkpiratepal~!


You are Themgrind, right?


----------



## tinkabellspirate

GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> What ever you wish
> 
> You are Themgrind, right?



Aye one and the same! hope to battle with ya soon


----------



## ShadowKittyKat

Added my little pirate Angelfish to the guild XD


----------



## taz

GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> Wow, be patient



I was just wondering when I could talk to her about it.


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

taz said:


> I was wondering when i could talk to her about it.



Be patient

she will come on


----------



## taz

GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> Be patient
> 
> she will come on



Dude, come on. You keep telling me to be patient when I am not being impatient.

All I was doing was asking a little question because some people are not on during the week.


----------



## LittleMermaidsMom

I discussed the website and forum issue with Goofy and he is willing to take charge of that, so I'm fine with whatever he decides to do.. my first job as guildmaster is to delegate that duty  

Taz, if you want to make your own website and link it to the guild website, I think that would be a good idea.. there are a lot of graphics and things on the pirates website you can download that will help in making your page.

Anyone that wants to join the guild, feel free.. the more the merrier.. and I think a fireworks meet sounds good.

Sorry for not being around the past day.. our dog is having surgery and I'm picking her up in a few hours.. not sure how she'll be feeling, but I will try to be around tonight.


----------



## taz

LittleMermaidsMom said:


> I discussed the website and forum issue with Goofy and he is willing to take charge of that, so I'm fine with whatever he decides to do.. my first job as guildmaster is to delegate that duty
> 
> Taz, if you want to make your own website and link it to the guild website, I think that would be a good idea.. there are a lot of graphics and things on the pirates website you can download that will help in making your page.
> 
> Anyone that wants to join the guild, feel free.. the more the merrier.. and I think a fireworks meet sounds good.
> 
> Sorry for not being around the past day.. our dog is having surgery and I'm picking her up in a few hours.. not sure how she'll be feeling, but I will try to be around tonight.



So you do think that there should be a lot in the guild? There is either that way or a closer guild with less


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

Ok, I'll talk to pete about his site

It's a great site, and since he is offering it to us, that would be great.


What do you guys think about the two forums? Please go to www.rockingourroos.com and www.tedf.ne1.net and tell me what you think (my PM box is always open )


----------



## taz

GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> Ok, I'll talk to pete about his site
> 
> It's a great site, and since he is offering it to us, that would be great.
> 
> 
> What do you guys think about the two forums? Please go to www.rockingourroos.com and www.tedf.ne1.net and tell me what you think (my PM box is always open )



The "Bringing Eliteness To A Whole New Level" is a little longer then the rest. Could that fit better somewhere else?


----------



## Mean Queen

GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> Ok, I'll talk to pete about his site
> 
> It's a great site, and since he is offering it to us, that would be great.
> 
> 
> What do you guys think about the two forums? Please go to www.rockingourroos.com and www.tedf.ne1.net and tell me what you think (my PM box is always open )



I really like the layout of the Rocking Our Roos page, but it looks more labor intensive for the webmaster than the general forum.


----------



## threeboysmom

Mean Queen said:


> I really like the layout of the Rocking Our Roos page, but it looks more labor intensive for the webmaster than the general forum.



I think it takes Pete about 20 minutes to get the basic layout up.  Not labor intensive at all.  Our website is a "guild build" - we ALL have administratative rights and contribute to the whole thing, so it's not just one person doing it.  We all are in charge of our own member pages, and we all can put up anything we want on the front page, or any page for that matter....

We just need him when we have a problem or mess something up on the site, then it's "Oh Peeeeeeeeeeeete!!"


----------



## Mean Queen

threeboysmom said:


> I think it takes Pete about 20 minutes to get the basic layout up.  Not labor intensive at all.  Our website is a "guild build" - we ALL have administratative rights and contribute to the whole thing, so it's not just one person doing it.  We all are in charge of our own member pages, and we all can put up anything we want on the front page, or any page for that matter....
> 
> We just need him when we have a problem or mess something up on the site, then it's "Oh Peeeeeeeeeeeete!!"



I loved your pink Jedi costume!  So do your boys think "My mom is the coolest for dressing up as a Jedi" or are they already in the "Gees, mom, act your age" stage yet?


----------



## LittleMermaidsMom

taz said:


> So you do think that there should be a lot in the guild? There is either that way or a closer guild with less



Well, I think if the biggest complaint was that our guild members weren't very active, the more guild members we have the more active it will be. We can try it like this and see how it works out.  

Pink - love the pink jedi costume


----------



## threeboysmom

Mean Queen said:


> I loved your pink Jedi costume!  So do your boys think "My mom is the coolest for dressing up as a Jedi" or are they already in the "Gees, mom, act your age" stage yet?



Thank you!  Well.... my 18 yo thinks everything is stupid (and so I guess I fall into that category, LOL), my 16 yo at first thought my costume looked like a bathrobe, but once we got there and I put the full thing on, he said I looked " really good" - I'll take any compliment I can get at that age , my 11 yo still thinks I'm the best, in Jedi costume or out...   



LittleMermaidsMom said:


> Pink - love the pink jedi costume



Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

9 Eastern on PADRES DEL FUEGO!

All Dis Members may attend!

And yes, I'm making a new account just for tonight so that I can actually talk!  

(I hate how July and June both look the same )

Server: Jamigos



And, Esmeralda likes my forum better than Pete's, so please sign up at www.tedf.ne1.net! (click the little red x in the upper right when you get there)

Don't worry, we will have a website soon too


----------



## WWEDUDE

GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> And, Esmeralda likes my forum better than Pete's, so please sign up at www.tedf.ne1.net! (click the little red x in the upper right when you get there)
> 
> Don't worry, we will have a website soon too



If your going to have the same forums as ours why don't you just run the forums we have, that way we still have the members and everything?


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

WWEDUDE said:


> If your going to have the same forums as ours why don't you just run the forums we have, that way we still have the members and everything?



I can't write CSS for my life


----------



## taz

WWEDUDE said:


> If your going to have the same forums as ours why don't you just run the forums we have, that way we still have the members and everything?




Its possible to change the head creator or whatever it's called?


----------



## threeboysmom

You know what, guys.  If you go with the site Petez sets up for you, you can *BOTH* play and design to your hearts' content!

I get the feeling that your guild is already having a little power struggle going on. Not good.  Petez will be back tomorrow - I'm sure he'll be happy to get you started.  I know you're all rearing to go, but hang on one more day. 

You can even link that forum that Goofy set up to the main site (by the way, it looks great, Goofy).  But it sounds like both of you want a hand in the overall design and upkeep of the main site so there's no reason why both of you can't work together.


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

threeboysmom said:


> You know what, guys.  If you go with the site Petez sets up for you, you can *BOTH* play and design to your hearts' content!
> 
> I get the feeling that your guild is already having a little power struggle going on. Not good.  Petez will be back tomorrow - I'm sure he'll be happy to get you started.  I know you're all rearing to go, but hang on one more day.
> 
> You can even link that forum that Goofy set up to the main site (by the way, it looks great, Goofy).  But it sounds like both of you want a hand in the overall design and upkeep of the main site so there's no reason why both of you can't work together.



Thanks!

I don't think it's a power struggle

Just that taz thought I basically appointed myself, even though all I said was that I could help

I never said that I wanted to be the sole website operator, but Esmerelda "delegated that duty" to me


----------



## threeboysmom

GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I don't think it's a power struggle
> 
> Just that taz thought I basically appointed myself, even though all I said was that I could help
> 
> I never said that I wanted to be the sole website operator, but Esmerelda "delegated that duty" to me



OK then. Sounds good.  

Backing away slowly to my OWN thread...


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

threeboysmom said:


> OK then. Sounds good.
> 
> Backing away slowly to my OWN thread...


Good idea 

I'm trying out that other editor, lets see what its like

Can I paste pictures?

nope only image locations

But then they turn into pics!







Lets stay with that old one


----------



## WWEDUDE

taz said:


> Its possible to change the head creator or whatever it's called?


Yes, I would just make whoever is running the forum the head admin.



GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> I can't write CSS for my life


Yes, that's why I was wondering if you wanted it, it's all written 

You can even use those scripts I have and continue to run the pins and elitebucks, it's very simple 


threeboysmom said:


> Backing away slowly to my OWN thread...


Make no sudden movements


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

WWEDUDE said:


> Yes, I would just make whoever is running the forum the head admin.
> 
> 
> Yes, that's why I was wondering if you wanted it, it's all written
> 
> You can even use those scripts I have and continue to run the pins and elitebucks, it's very simple
> 
> Make no sudden movements


That sounds GREAT!

We will have to consult Esmerelda

But you can make me an admin so I can figure it out 

Although, all of the people that are no longer in our guild would still be members


----------



## WWEDUDE

GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> That sounds GREAT!
> 
> We will have to consult Esmerelda
> 
> But you can make me an admin so I can figure it out
> 
> Although, all of the people that are no longer in our guild would still be members



Yea I will make you and admin.

ETA: Your an admin now, once you log into the Admin CP there will be a white box with notes, they will explain thing.


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

WWEDUDE said:


> Yea I will make you and admin.
> 
> ETA: Your an admin now, once you log into the Admin CP there will be a white box with notes, they will explain thing.



Are you serious? It's an Invision Power Board?

That's what I've been using!


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

Esmerelda, can we use the old forum? I like it a lot better since it has the pins


----------



## WWEDUDE

GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> Esmerelda, can we use the old forum? I like it a lot better since it has the pins



Oh goofy, with the pins, you will see lots of lines like ("Number","Image URL","") the number is the user id (the numbers at the end of the Url of a members profile), and the image url just put in image of the pin, and the last section just leave blank 

That's how you add the pins


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

WWEDUDE said:


> Oh goofy, with the pins, you will see lots of lines like ("Number","Image URL","") the number is the user id (the numbers at the end of the Url of a members profile), and the image url just put in image of the pin, and the last section just leave blank
> 
> That's how you add the pins



Oh, sorry


----------



## LittleMermaidsMom

GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> Esmerelda, can we use the old forum? I like it a lot better since it has the pins



Sure, whatever you want to use is fine... I really don't know much about website design, so do whatever you think is best


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

LittleMermaidsMom said:


> Sure, whatever you want to use is fine... I really don't know much about website design, so do whatever you think is best



ok, theelitedis.x.am is our forum

You can put that in the new thread you are making


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

Mods, I believe that this can be closed


----------



## taz

GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I don't think it's a power struggle
> 
> Just that taz thought I basically appointed myself, even though all I said was that I could help
> I never said that I wanted to be the sole website operator, but Esmerelda "delegated that duty" to me



Don't Start 




IF this is closed it will just drop and we cant read back on it. I would rather have it open.


----------

